# بخش دانش آموزی > پاتوق دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوریها > تاپیک های دنباله دار (عدم شمارش پستها) >  یه حاشیه بزرگ

## ayl

سلام
اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Dayi javad

*دعا*

----------


## Suicide

> سلام
> اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟



یه طرفه یا دوطرفه ؟؟؟

----------


## asas

> سلام
> اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟


دقیقا کدوم ایام؟؟؟ ایام محرم یا ایام کنکور؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*اگ ارتباط دارین با اون عشقت ! دو روز جوابشو نده ببین عشقت تبدیل ب بوق میشه!

اگ عشقت بگو صبر کن تا من درسو بخونم تا بعد خدا بزرگ !*

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام
> اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟


توو چه ایامی؟ کنکور یا دهه محرم؟

----------


## ayl

تو ایام کنکور دیگه،
نه فقط من عاشقش شدم؛ ارتباطی در کار نیست
چکار کنم این چندماه به هیچی جز درس فکر نکنم؟

----------


## Mehdi.j

عشق= کیلو چند هس ؟

----------


## Suicide

> تو ایام کنکور دیگه،
> نه فقط من عاشقش شدم؛ ارتباطی در کار نیست
> چکار کنم این چندماه به هیچی جز درس فکر نکنم؟


میخوای نظرشو جلب کنی ؟؟ میخوای خودتو بهش ثابت کنی ؟؟

یه رتبه خوب تو کنکور بیار ...

----------


## Lullaby

*عشق نیست یه هوس زودگذر هست 
از فشاره کنکوره
باید ی کاری کنی وگرنه بدبخت میشی عزییزم*

----------


## ayl

> میخوای نظرشو جلب کنی ؟؟ میخوای خودتو بهش ثابت کنی ؟؟
> 
> یه رتبه خوب تو کنکور بیار ...


آره نظر منم دقیقا همینه

ولی چکار کنم الان از فکرم بره بیرون؟

----------


## ayl

> *عشق نیست یه هوس زودگذر هست 
> از فشاره کنکوره
> باید ی کاری کنی وگرنه بدبخت میشی عزییزم*


چکار کنم؟

----------


## asas

> تو ایام کنکور دیگه،
> نه فقط من عاشقش شدم؛ ارتباطی در کار نیست
> چکار کنم این چندماه به هیچی جز درس فکر نکنم؟


ایام کنکور همین یه دونه رو کم داشت. بین رتبه تاپ و عشق یکیشو انتخاب کن. والسلام

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ayl


تو ایام کنکور دیگه،
نه فقط من عاشقش شدم؛ ارتباطی در کار نیست
چکار کنم این چندماه به هیچی جز درس فکر نکنم؟


نامه ای بنویس از بهر دوست ! که گویی عشق نکوست 



چ خوبه دختر عاشقت شه و ندونی*

----------


## Negin.Ra

فقط به درست فکر کن اگه نمیتونی باش ارتباط داشته باشی 
چون اگه میشدم ارتباطی باشه بهش میگفتی درس دارم و اینا بدون فکر و تخیلات اضافهدرس میخوندی 
الان اگه بخوای بهش فکر کنی خیلی ذهنت درگیر میشه بدون جواب نهایی 
بنابراین تلاش کن به مغزت بفهمونی الان وقتش نیست : /

----------


## Lullaby

*فراموشش کن باور کن عشق اینجوری نیست این واقعا یه هوسه
اینکه یهویی عاشق کسی بشی مسخرست
عشق واقعی کم کم میاد پس فراموش کن در غیر اینصورت پشت کردی ب
آینده خودت و نابود میشی اونم بخاطر هیچ و پوچ اون آقا هم خوش و خرم زندگی میکنه*

----------


## Lullaby

*فراموشش کن باور کن عشق اینجوری نیست این واقعا یه هوسه
اینکه یهویی عاشق کسی بشی مسخرست
عشق واقعی کم کم میاد پس فراموش کن در غیر اینصورت پشت کردی ب
آینده خودت و نابود میشی اونم بخاطر هیچ و پوچ اون آقا هم خوش و خرم زندگی میکنه*

----------


## Lullaby

*کن




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD



نامه ای بنویس از بهر دوست ! که گویی عشق نکوست 



چ خوبه دختر عاشقت شه و ندونی 


*

----------


## ShahabM

> *
> چ خوبه دختر عاشقت شه و ندونی*


آره والا! خیلی عجیبه!

شما بشین درستو بخون که خربزه آبه. به این فکر کن اگه درس بخونی چیزی رو از دست نمیدی اما حتی اگه به طرفت برسی ولی درستو نخونی و رتبه ات بد بشه همواره پشیمان خواهی بود.
کافیه کمی به عقل و منطقت رجوع کنی، همه چیز درست میشه.

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط avakhanoom


فراموشش کن باور کن عشق اینجوری نیست این واقعا یه هوسه
اینکه یهویی عاشق کسی بشی مسخرست
عشق واقعی کم کم میاد پس فراموش کن در غیر اینصورت پشت کردی ب
آینده خودت و نابود میشی اونم بخاطر هیچ و پوچ اون آقا هم خوش و خرم زندگی میکنه


افرین واقعا موافقم باهات....
پس فردا که جایی قبول نشی خدایی نکرده ... اونوقت عشق و عاشقی یادت میره....*

----------


## asas

که عشق اسان نمود اول ولی افتاد مشکل ها.
مشکل ها میفته و نمیذاره درس بخونی و اونوقت شاید همون کسی که عاشقش شدی تو رو نخواد چون جایی قبول نشدی و ارزش واقعیتو نداری

----------


## Isabella

سعی کن که خودت رو با چیزای دیگه ای سرگرم کنی. (تو اوقات فراغتت البته)
اگه میبینی افکارت خیلی بهم ریخته و آشفته هستن میتونی یه دفترچه کوچیک یه کاغذ یا هر چیزی رو بذاری کنار دستت و افکارت رو توش بنویسی... البته خیلی مختصر و کوتاه!  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ayl

برای اینکه به اون برسم هم باید تحصیلاتم بالا باشه، آخه اون تحصیلاتش بالاست
پس لازمه ی رسیدن بهش هم اینه که چندماه بهش فکر نکنم و خوب درسم بخونم، بزارم این چیزا واسه بعد کنکور
اما چجوری؟

----------


## Lullaby

*حالا کی هست طرف؟*

----------


## Lullaby

*چجوریش رو خودت باید کشف کنی
من برم بخونم
موفق باشی*

----------


## ayl

> *حالا کی هست طرف؟*


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
غریبه نیست همسر آیندمه انشالله **

----------


## asas

> برای اینکه به اون برسم هم باید تحصیلاتم بالا باشه، آخه اون تحصیلاتش بالاست
> پس لازمه ی رسیدن بهش هم اینه که چندماه بهش فکر نکنم و خوب درسم بخونم، بزارم این چیزا واسه بعد کنکور
> اما چجوری؟


چجوریش راحته ولی انجامش سخته.

----------


## Miss.Dr

احتمال اینکه تو سن و سال ما و با شرایط ما عشق یا هر احساسی با جنس مخالف به سر انجام برسه خیییییلی کمه.
بر فرض مثال مثلا دوماه یا بیشتر این حس رو داشتی با همین شدت.
 بعد از بازه ی زمانی کوتاهی از بین میره این حس ها.
و شما میمونی و یک عالم وقت رفته و حسرت!
نکن دوستم...
نکن اینکارو!
ما خاک خورده ی این جور داستانییم :Yahoo (4): 
نکن اینکارو با خودت.

----------


## ayl

> احتمال اینکه تو سن و سال ما و با شرایط ما عشق یا هر احساسی با جنس مخالف به سر انجام برسه خیییییلی کمه.
> بر فرض مثال مثلا دوماه یا بیشتر این حس رو داشتی با همین شدت.
>  بعد از بازه ی زمانی کوتاهی از بین میره این حس ها.
> و شما میمونی و یک عالم وقت رفته و حسرت!
> نکن دوستم...
> نکن اینکارو!
> ما خاک خورده ی این جور داستانییم
> نکن اینکارو با خودت.


من چندسالی از شما بزرگترم و این چیزا خوب میدونم، تو عمل کردن موندم

----------


## Hellish

*بدترین چیز سال کنکور همینه!!!

همینه که نمیذاره به هدفت برسی

ذهنتو درگیر میکنه...و وای به روزی که به خودت بیای و کار از کار گذشته باشه

بعد تو بمونی و یک عالمه ای کاش و حسرت...

خواهرانه میگم بهت...

تمام تلاشتو بکن این عشقو فراموش کنی و بچسبی به درست!

از کجا معلوم که این عشق زودگذری نباشه؟

فوقشم اگه خیلی عشق آتشینی بود بعد کنکورت و با جایگاه بالاتری میتونی بهش فکر کنی

اون موقع شانس دست یابی بهش هم بیشتر میشه

موفق باشی
*

----------


## Lullaby

*عزیزم این رو هم بدون تا اون عاشقت نشه نمیشه ازدواج کنین
نمیشه ک تو بری خواستگاری
البته جدیدا مد شده*

----------


## asas

> من چندسالی از شما بزرگترم و این چیزا خوب میدونم، تو عمل کردن موندم


ببین خانوم این مسائل حل نمیشه مگه اینکه دقیقا برضدش عمل کنی. مثلا فکرت میره سمت اون و تو باید اینقدر مسلط بشی رو ی فکرت که سمتشو عوض کنی و ببری سر درس. کار سخت و نشدنیه اولش ولی اروم اروم میبینی زیادم سخت نبود

----------


## Miss.Dr

حالا اگه پسر بودی یه چیزی.
ولی خواهرانه بهت میگم ک ...
فقط واسه خودت تلاش کن!
تو هر رابطه ای از هر نوعی احساس باید کنترل شده باشه تا خودمون اسیبرنبینیم  :Yahoo (1): 

اخر این داستانا ما دختراییم ک شکست میخوریم و ضربه میبینیم!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

بعله ....
حالا اگه یه تاپیک زیست بود هیچکی جواب نمیداد سر عشق و عاشقی همه شدن متخصص .....
آبجی تو سایت خانواده برتر سوالت رو بپرس بهتر نتیجه میگیری

----------


## ayl

> *عزیزم این رو هم بدون تا اون عاشقت نشه نمیشه ازدواج کنین
> نمیشه ک تو بری خواستگاری
> البته جدیدا مد شده*


البته 50درصد قضیه حله، من که راضیم، مونده 50درصد دیگه که اونه **

----------


## ayl

میگم شما پسرا زن تحصیلکرده دوس دارید؟
کلا راجع به این موضوع که رتبه کنکور چقدر میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه تو این موضوع نظرتون بگید

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammacl


بعله ....
حالا اگه یه تاپیک زیست بود هیچکی جواب نمیداد سر عشق و عاشقی همه شدن متخصص .....
آبجی تو سایت خانواده برتر سوالت رو بپرس بهتر نتیجه میگیری 


داداش بخدا وقت استراحتمونه*

----------


## Miss.Dr

> بعله ....
> حالا اگه یه تاپیک زیست بود هیچکی جواب نمیداد سر عشق و عاشقی همه شدن متخصص .....



لابد تخصص ما تو زیست شناسی در حدی نیست ک اظهار فضل کنیم.
همه ک مثل شما نیستن!
هر کسی را بحر کاری ساختن دادش :Yahoo (4): 
بعدم اشکالی داره تو هر تاپیکی ک دلمون خواس نظر بدیم؟
اگه اشکال داره پیشاپیش من از شما عذر میخوام!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Full Professor

مشکلی نیست 
عشق در کنار درس
ازش بخوا ازت امتحان بگیره 
سوال بپرسه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ayl


میگم شما پسرا زن تحصیلکرده دوس دارید؟


نه من زن بی سواد دوس دارم*

----------


## Full Professor

> *
> 
> نه من زن بی سواد دوس دارم*


خانه دار باشه دیگه

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Full Professor


خانه دار باشه دیگه


کلا من اگه پسر بودم دوست نداشتم زنم درس بخونه  و کار کنه*

----------


## Dayi javad

*اینا دروغ میگن عشقتو بزار تو اولویت !*

----------


## asas

> *اینا دروغ میگن عشقتو بزار تو اولویت !*


خخخخ حرف حق جواب نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ayl

> *
> 
> نه من زن بی سواد دوس دارم*


انگیزم واسه درس خوندن پرید **

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asas


خخخخ حرف حق جواب نداره


والا ! درس بخونه ک  چی بشه! باو مگ چن سال میخوای تو این دنیا زندگی کنی ! درس بخونی باز بری سر کار کار کنی ! بعدم دیگ عشق عشق نمیشه !



عشق و روغن زیتون در کنار هم خوب است ! درس و خودکار به کنار*

----------


## Full Professor

> *
> 
> کلا من اگه پسر بودم دوست نداشتم زنم درس بخونه  و کار کنه*


فکر خوبی میکنی
بچه داری 
و آشپزی و اینها حرف نداره

----------


## ayl

> *اینا دروغ میگن عشقتو بزار تو اولویت !*


باید تحصیلاتم بالا باشه، دانشگاه قبول شم تا اونم منو بخواد

این تاپیکم برای اینه که بدونم چجوری بندازم از ذهنم بیرون اونو تا بعد کنکور

میخوام بهش فکر نکنم ولی نمیدونم چجوری

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ayl


باید تحصیلاتم بالا باشه، دانشگاه قبول شم تا اونم منو بخواد

این تاپیکم برای اینه که بدونم چجوری بندازم از ذهنم بیرون اونو تا بعد کنکور

میخوام بهش فکر نکنم ولی نمیدونم چجوری



شیشه بکش یا ریتالین بخور*

----------


## Full Professor

> *
> 
> والا ! درس بخونه ک  چی بشه! باو مگ چن سال میخوای تو این دنیا زندگی کنی ! درس بخونی باز بری سر کار کار کنی ! بعدم دیگ عشق عشق نمیشه !
> 
> 
> 
> عشق و روغن زیتون در کنار هم خوب است ! درس و خودکار به کنار*


روغن زیتون  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Miss.Dr

دوست عزیز!
من آنچه شرط بلاغ است با تو میگویم!
تو خواه از سخنم پند گیر و خواه ملال!
ضمنا!
تو مو میبینی و من پیچش مو :Yahoo (4): 
خوددانی کلا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ayl

> *
> 
> 
> شیشه بکش یا ریتالین بخور*


ما امکانات شما را نداریم  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Lullaby

*ببین ی کار دیگه هم میتونی بکنی بری بهش بگی بعد که حسابی خوار و خفیف شدی میشینی درسو میخونی*

----------


## Full Professor

> دوست عزیز!
> من آنچه شرط بلاغ است با تو میگویم!
> تو خواه از سخنم پند گیر و خواه ملال!
> ضمنا!
> تو مو میبینی و من پیچش مو
> خوددانی کلا


تو پیچش مو دیدی من موهای فرفری دیدم 
اونم نه از این فر ها 
داد ماس دیده بودی 
از اون بدتر

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Dr


دوست عزیز!
من آنچه شرط بلاغ است با تو میگویم!
تو خواه از سخنم پند گیر و خواه ملال!
ضمنا!
تو مو میبینی و من پیچش مو
خوددانی کلا


تو از درد دل چه میدانی ای دوست ! تو یبوست داشتی نه غم  فراغ دوست*

----------


## Lullaby

*اه این حرف ها چیه*

----------


## ayl

> *ببین ی کار دیگه هم میتونی بکنی بری بهش بگی بعد که حسابی خوار و خفیف شدی میشینی درسو میخونی*


پسرا بفهمن دوسشون داری که فکر میکنن چه چیزین، همینه کارشون
من میدونم باید بهش فکر نکنم، ولی نمیدونم چجوری

----------


## Lullaby

*دوست عزیز تو خودتم دلت میخواد انگار که فراموشش نکنی پس اونقدر فک کن بهش تا غرق شی از دوران نامزدی خیالی گرفته تا جشن عروسی پسرتون
شب خوش من زیادی موندم*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA JAVAD



تو از درد دل چه میدانی ای دوست ! تو یبوست داشتی نه غم  فراغ دوست


*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Dr


دوست عزیز!
من آنچه شرط بلاغ است با تو میگویم!
تو خواه از سخنم پند گیر و خواه ملال!
ضمنا!
تو مو میبینی و من پیچش مو
خوددانی کلا


ی امتیاز منفی طلبت*

----------


## Egotist

> تو ایام کنکور دیگه،
> نه فقط من عاشقش شدم؛ ارتباطی در کار نیست
> چکار کنم این چندماه به هیچی جز درس فکر نکنم؟



برو روبروش فحشش بده

اونم قاعدتاً یک ریکشن بد خواهد داشت

بد عشقش از کلت میوفته تبدیل به نفرت  میشه

باز اینجا 2 حالت به وجود میاد !

یا خل و روانی میشی

یا مثل بچه ادم درستو میخونی

که اصولا خل و روانی میشن .

بعد وقتی به گوش طرف برسه خل و روانی شدین ، دلش 

میسوزه برات شاید بیاد عیادت . شایدم بگه به درک که شد .

بعد از مدتی میره  زن  دیگه میگیره

 تا از آفتی مثل شما مصون بمونه

بعد اینجا یا میای میگی چه غلطی کردم فحش دادم

یا میگه به درک

اگه  به درک گفتی ، شما قدرت دایورت بالایی دارین

صمیمانه بهتون تبریک میگم  :Y (518):

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ayl


پسرا بفهمن دوسشون داری که فکر میکنن چه چیزین، همینه کارشون
من میدونم باید بهش فکر نکنم، ولی نمیدونم چجوری


ای بابادوست عزیز کسی که نمیتونه ذهن تو رو هدایت کنه قدرت ذهن بیشتر ازین حرفاس حتی میبینی که خودتم نمیتونی کنترلش کنی اونوقت توقع داری بقیه کمکت کنن؟؟؟ادم عجیبی هستیا...*

----------


## Dayi javad

*ما بریم دنبال ی لقمه نون نذری*

----------


## Miss.Dr

> *
> ی امتیاز منفی طلبت*



دستم خورد بخدا :Yahoo (21): 
مگه دیوونم باو!
شما داداش بزرگه ی مایی :Yahoo (1): 
دکمه ی تاییدو زدم نوشت از دادن امتیاز منفی ب این کاربر متشکریم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Dr


دستم خورد بخدا
مگه دیوونم باو!
شما داداش بزرگه ی مایی
دکمه ی تاییدو زدم نوشت از دادن امتیاز منفی ب این کاربر متشکریم


تو امتیاز منفی بینی و کسر امتیاز ز دوست ** من تباه شدن پست های خوبم ای دوست*

----------


## Miss.Dr

> *
> 
> تو امتیاز منفی بینی و کسر امتیاز ز دوست ** من تباه شدن پست های خوبم ای دوست*


 :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (39):  :Y (475):

----------


## satar98

داداش با رفيقات بيشتر رفت وآمد كن از كفش ميايي بيرون تو زندگيت انقد از اينا ميان جلو چشت تو نبيايد تو كف همشون بري كه، يه خرده عززت نفست ببر بالا يه نفس عميق...

----------


## -AMiN-

اگه خودتو کنترل کنی میتونه خوشحال کردن طرفت و عشقت بهش یه انگیزه واست باشه 
اگه نه مث یکی از اشنایان بد بخت من که رتبه زیر 50ش شد 400 500 مشکل ساز میشه واست

----------


## -AMiN-

> *داداش با رفيقات بيشتر رفت وآمد كن از كفش ميايي بيرون* تو زندگيت انقد از اينا ميان جلو چشت تو نبيايد تو كف همشون بري كه، يه خرده عززت نفست ببر بالا يه نفس عميق...


*داداچ داری اشتباه میزنی*  :Yahoo (20): *
این دوستمون دختره*  :Yahoo (94): *
داداش چیه؟ از کفش بیاد بیرون؟*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): *
*

----------


## magicboy

والا من که خانوممو با هزارتا کنکور و پزشکی و دندون عوض نمیکنم
به زن آیندت میگی حاشیه؟
خاک تو سرت :Yahoo (94): 

به چش خواهری نگاش کنید :

----------


## -AMiN-

> والا من که خانوممو با هزارتا کنکور و پزشکی و دندون عوض نمیکنم
> به زن آیندت میگی حاشیه؟
> خاک تو سرت
> 
> به چش خواهری نگاش کنید :


*داداچ تو هم داری مث اون بالایی اشتباه میزنی 
استارتر دختره  
ر ا : ب پای هم ، هم سن جنتی بشین*

----------


## arman2kc

عجب دختری هستی ای کاش اونی که منم دوستش دارم مث تو بود :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
والا میگن منم عاشق شدم البته یه 3سالی هست خخخ ولی دنبالش نرفتم :Yahoo (20): .به قول دوستمون توانایی دایورت بالایی دارم خخخ.(هر از گاهی میاد تو مخم ولی با یه تفریح خوب و رفتن به طبیعت حل میشه)
فعلا بیخیالش شو !
مثلا من خودم تا وقتی که این فکرامو عملی نکنم زن نخواهم گرفت چون معتقدم تا مجرد هستی میتونی حال کنی و پیشرفت کنی :Yahoo (20): .گذاشتم وقتی فکرام عملی شد بعدش به این فکرا بیفتم که فلانی زن خوبیه :Yahoo (21): 
زن چیه بابا زندگی خودمونو نمیتونیم بچرخونیم یکی دیگه هم بیاد ازمون تغزیه کنه؟ :Yahoo (21): بعد چجوری تفریح و پیشرفت کنیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## مهسـا

> والا من که خانوممو با هزارتا کنکور و پزشکی و دندون عوض نمیکنم
> به زن آیندت میگی حاشیه؟
> خاک تو سرت
> 
> به چش خواهری نگاش کنید :





> *داداچ تو هم داری مث اون بالایی اشتباه میزنی 
> استارتر دختره  
> ر ا : ب پای هم ، هم سن جنتی بشین*


 :Y (771):  :Y (771):  :Y (771):  :Y (771):

----------


## amir_95

وقتی یه دختر عاشق میشه یه طرفه. باید همه چیو فراموش کنه. حتی اگه اگه اونم جلو اومد ابراز علاقه کرد. تو باید بین کنکورت و اون یکیو انتخاب کنی. هر دو باهم نمیشه
بشین درستو بخون رشته خوب قبول شو همه میریزن طرفت از جمله همونی که عاشقشی.این روزا مردا دنبال زنی هستن که درامد داشته باشه از خودش  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Amir h

کاشکی یکی هم ما رو دوست داشت :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ayl

> وقتی یه دختر عاشق میشه یه طرفه. باید همه چیو فراموش کنه. حتی اگه اگه اونم جلو اومد ابراز علاقه کرد. تو باید بین کنکورت و اون یکیو انتخاب کنی. هر دو باهم نمیشه
> بشین درستو بخون رشته خوب قبول شو همه میریزن طرفت از جمله همونی که عاشقشی.این روزا مردا دنبال زنی هستن که درامد داشته باشه از خودش


حرفاتون تاثیرگذار بود  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## ayl

خخخخخخخخخخخ بعضیام که به جای اینکه منو راهنمایی کنن به پسره حسودیشون شده  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## hamid_MhD

سلام ب استارتر
والا این مشکلی که میگی رو فقط خودت میتونی حل کنی و ما راهکار میدیم اما عمل کردنش با شما
قبل از راهکار یه نکته ای رو بگم اینکه بیشترا پسرا پسرا ببینن دختره بیشتره دوسشون داره و اون پا پیش میزاره قبولش نمیکنن یا سخت قبول میکنن و شرط میزارن دختر و شانشو میارن پایین البته بعضی پسرا پس بهتره خودتو کوچیک نکنی و فعلا به هدفت برسی.
ببین بین اهدافت اولویت بزار ببین کدومش الان واجبه و کدومش بعدا .یه سبک و سنگین کن ببین به چی میرسی؟؟!
فراموشش کردن خوب باید بخوای مثلا اگه شمارشو داری پاک کن اگه عکسشو داری پاک کن اگه ویسشو داری پاک کن اگه رفت و امد دارید نرو اگه کارت پیشش گیره نرو اگه دوسش داری نداشته باش سختههه ولی بخواای میشه 
شاعره میگه تمام عالم تحت اختیار توست /کاینات تحت اراده توست
اگر بخوای میتونی خواهر من مهم اینه
بـــــــــــــــــــخــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــوای .......!!!!! :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Hellish

*سالِ کنکور باید فَقط واسه دَرست بمیری

باید فقط عاشق کتاب و تست باشی

واسه بَقیه چیزا به جـــــز درس باید گوشآت کَر چِشات کور باشه

اگه وآقعــــــن هدف داری و میخوای به جایی برسی ک بعدا افسوس نخوری*

----------


## ayl

> سلام ب استارتر
> والا این مشکلی که میگی رو فقط خودت میتونی حل کنی و ما راهکار میدیم اما عمل کردنش با شما
> قبل از راهکار یه نکته ای رو بگم اینکه بیشترا پسرا پسرا ببینن دختره بیشتره دوسشون داره و اون پا پیش میزاره قبولش نمیکنن یا سخت قبول میکنن و شرط میزارن دختر و شانشو میارن پایین البته بعضی پسرا پس بهتره خودتو کوچیک نکنی و فعلا به هدفت برسی.
> ببین بین اهدافت اولویت بزار ببین کدومش الان واجبه و کدومش بعدا .یه سبک و سنگین کن ببین به چی میرسی؟؟!
> فراموشش کردن خوب باید بخوای مثلا اگه شمارشو داری پاک کن اگه عکسشو داری پاک کن اگه ویسشو داری پاک کن اگه رفت و امد دارید نرو اگه کارت پیشش گیره نرو اگه دوسش داری نداشته باش سختههه ولی بخواای میشه 
> شاعره میگه تمام عالم تحت اختیار توست /کاینات تحت اراده توست
> اگر بخوای میتونی خواهر من مهم اینه
> بـــــــــــــــــــخــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــوای .......!!!!!


راستی چرا پسرا اینجورین؟ خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده که چرا اینجورین؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

مگه دخترا هم عاشق میشن؟؟
من احساس می کردم این هورمون فقط تو پسراس  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

خواهرانه،مادرانه،مادربزرگ  انه میگم بیخیالش شو :Yahoo (21): ||ی چی دیدم ک میگم :Yahoo (21): |

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

> راستی چرا پسرا اینجورین؟ خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده که چرا اینجورین؟


والا دقیق نمیدونم خودمم شاید اینجور باشم یکی دو مورد ک پیش اومد اینجور بودم ینی زیاد محل ندادم نمیدونم چرااا ولی خوشم نیمود ک دختره خودش سبک کنه و پا پیش بزاره .
کلا بهتره پسر دنباله دختر باشه تا پسر این عرفه جامعه مضخرف ماست.
شما هم سعی کن با رتبه تاپی ک بدست میاری و شان و منزلت بالایی ک کسب خواهی کرد ب امید خدا دلشو ببریییی و اونو عاشقه خودت کنی اوقت بزن تو کلش :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

همه اساتید نظر دادن منم یه نظر بدم دیگه  :Yahoo (21): 
اول از همه دیدگاه پسرا رو راع ب دخترا بگم تا خیلی چیزا شفاف بشه . اولا پسرا عاشق دختری که خودش پیشنهاد دوستی و این چیزا بده نمیشن .یه پسر باید خودش عاشق بشه و بشینه با خودش فک کنه که "اگه من با اون دختر ازدواج میکردم چقد زندگی شیرین میشد" ! نه این که یه دختر بهش نخ بده ...میتونم تضمین بدم عشق از طرف دختر به پشیمونی و افسردگی میکشه ... یه پسر باید با سختی به دختر برسه ، سختی هم این مهریه و این چیزا نیس ، سختی وقتیه که طرف غرور خودش رو میشکنه که به دختره پیشنهاد ازدواج بده ...
 شما الان کنکور داری به فکر کنکورت باش چون عشق و عاشقی تو زمان کنکور کاملا مخربه مخصوصا اگه یه طرفه باشه .تا بعد از کنکور خدا داند که چی پیش بیاد ...

----------


## fatima.te

*وااااییییی 9 صفحه؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
خوشم میاد ملت واس اینجور چیزا فورا اماده باشن ولی تاپیکای سوالای درسی ماه تا ماه اپ نمیشه*

----------


## hamid_MhD

35 تا انلاین .....!!
چه علاقه ای دارن مردم به این بحثا 
اصن قند دلم اب میکنه لامصب.خخخخخخخخ

----------


## laleh74

> برو روبروش فحشش بده
> 
> اونم قاعدتاً یک ریکشن بد خواهد داشت
> 
> بد عشقش از کلت میوفته تبدیل به نفرت  میشه
> 
> باز اینجا 2 حالت به وجود میاد !
> 
> یا خل و روانی میشی
> ...


خیلی خوشحالم که دوست بیچولی مثل تو کنارم دارم...به خودم بالیدم 1لحظه :Yahoo (5): 

الحق که مشاور بودن بهت میاد=))))))))

----------


## Mr.mTf

> سلام ب استارتر
> والا این مشکلی که میگی رو فقط خودت میتونی حل کنی و ما راهکار میدیم اما عمل کردنش با شما
> قبل از راهکار یه نکته ای رو بگم اینکه بیشترا پسرا پسرا ببینن دختره بیشتره دوسشون داره و اون پا پیش میزاره قبولش نمیکنن یا سخت قبول میکنن و شرط میزارن دختر و شانشو میارن پایین البته بعضی پسرا پس بهتره خودتو کوچیک نکنی و فعلا به هدفت برسی.


من که مخالفم 
حداقل من که اینطور نیستم....
اگه میخواید مطمعن شید یکی بیاد امتحان کنه  :Y (479):

----------


## Miss.Dr

اتفاقا اون روز بحثش بود :Yahoo (4): 
رک و راست بهت بگم:
 دختر باید انتخاب بشه!
ینی یکی عاشقش بشه! بعد تصمیم بگیره ک میخوادش یا نه!
به عبارتی پا پیش بزاری پس زده میشی!

----------


## hamid_MhD

> من که مخالفم 
> حداقل من که اینطور نیستم....
> اگه میخواید مطمعن شید یکی بیاد امتحان کنه


فدایه مخالفت داداش.
کی بیاد امتحان کنه؟!؟خودت بگو :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> فدایه مخالفت داداش.
> کی بیاد امتحان کنه؟!؟خودت بگو


قربان کامنتت 
من یه کاگر ساده ام ...برام فرقی نمیکنه

----------


## hamid_MhD

> قربان کامنتت 
> من یه کاگر ساده ام ...برام فرقی نمیکنه


میخوای یه تاپیک بزن بگو میخوام عاشق شم چی کنم؟؟!کسی هست قصد رل زدن داشته باشه؟؟!
ملت همیشه در صحنه در این موارد حتما کمکت میکنن.خخخخخ

----------


## laleh74

> راستی چرا پسرا اینجورین؟ خیلی وقته ذهنمو مشغول کرده که چرا اینجورین؟


همشون مث همدیگه هستن :Yahoo (21): 

به من اعتماد کن و به اونا اعتماد نکن

اول نخ که چه عرض کنم طناب میدن بعد میبرن تا تو بری دنبالشون :Yahoo (21): 

جدی میگم ناراحت شدم الان تواین شرایطی -.-

اینم عشق نیس 1هوس بیش نیست و اگه کسی بهتر از اون پیدا کنی اینو فراموش میکنی

به این فک کن 1دانشگاه خوب تو شهر خوب قبول شی اونجا پسراش بهترن :Yahoo (4): 

این 1 انگیزه ی خوبی  واسه درس خوندنت و فراموش کردنشه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Ali35

> میگم شما پسرا زن تحصیلکرده دوس دارید؟
> کلا راجع به این موضوع که رتبه کنکور چقدر میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه تو این موضوع نظرتون بگید


سلام خواهر ایام محرم رو تسلیت میگم...
من از اون پسر سر به زیرا بودم و هنوز هم هستم البته :Yahoo (105):  من هم تا یه هفته پیش حال خوبی نداشتم نمیدونم چی شد یهویی از قیافه یه دختر خانومی خیلی خوشم اومد ... کلا ازش خیلی خوشم اومد از رفتارش اخلاقش صحبت کردنش و حتی نفس کشدنش . .ولی خوب خودم میدونستم رسیدن به این بشر خیلی سخته و اصلا شاید نشدنیه چون یکی از خواننده های تازه کار آمریکایی بود.دقیقا اون کسی بود که تو قالب ذهنی ام جا میشد. اسمش هم   chrissy costanza بود.اما بعدش که با خودم روراست شدم دیدم اصلا شاید صورت این خانوم خوب باشه ولی آیا سیرتش هم خوب هست؟آیا به من وفادار خواهد ماند و.... نتیجه اش هم این شد 20 روز من رفت.درست نمیتونستم فکر کنم.الکی وقتمو گرفت . خلاصه از من به شما نصیت اگه از فرد مقابل مطمئنی بعدا (نه الان) دنبالش برو.وگرنه اتلاف وقت تمامه.
راستی گفتی موافقی همسر آیندت تحصیل کنه یا نه که خوب اگه قصد ادامه نداشته باشه دنبالش نمیرم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Hellish

*کُشته مرده تحلیل تک تکتونم

+ فکر نمیکنید به اندازه کافی مشاوره دادید؟؟بسه دگ!

تاپیک زیست و شیمی سوال داریما...داره خاک میخوره  بشتابید
*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> میخوای یه تاپیک بزن بگو میخوام عاشق شم چی کنم؟؟!کسی هست قصد رل زدن داشته باشه؟؟!
> ملت همیشه در صحنه در این موارد حتما کمکت میکنن.خخخخخ


نه نه اصلا نیازی نیست...صرفا خواستم بگم که ااین حرفایی که در مورد پسرا میگن شایعه است

----------


## hamid_MhD

> سلام خواهر ایام محرم رو تسلیت میگم...
> من از اون پسر سر به زیرا بودم و هنوز هم هستم البته من هم تا یه هفته پیش حال خوبی نداشتم نمیدونم چی شد یهویی از قیافه یه دختر خانومی خیلی خوشم اومد ... کلا ازش خیلی خوشم اومد از رفتارش اخلاقش صحبت کردنش و حتی نفس کشدنش . .ولی خوب خودم میدونستم رسیدن به این بشر خیلی سخته و اصلا شاید نشدنیه چون یکی از خواننده های تازه کار آمریکایی بود.دقیقا اون کسی بود که تو قالب ذهنی ام جا میشد. اسمش هم   chrissy costnaza بود.اما بعدش که با خودم روراست شدم دیدم اصلا شاید صورت این خانوم خوب باشه ولی آیا سیرتش هم خوب هست؟آیا به من وفادار خواهد ماند و.... نتیجه اش هم این شد 20 روز من رفت.درست نمیتونستم فکر کنم.الکی وقتمو گرفت . خلاصه از من به شما نصیت اگه از فرد مقابل مطمئنی بعدا (نه الان) دنبالش برو.وگرنه اتلاف وقت تمامه.
> راستی گفتی موافقی همسر آیندت تحصیل کنه یا نه که خوب اگه قصد ادامه نداشته باشه دنبالش نمیرم


قالب ذهنیت تو حلقم .....!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> نه نه اصلا نیازی نیست...صرفا خواستم بگم که ااین حرفایی که در مورد پسرا میگن شایعه است


میفهمم داشم میفهمممم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> همشون مث همدیگه هستن
> 
> به من اعتماد کن و به اونا اعتماد نکن
> 
> اول نخ که چه عرض کنم طناب میدن بعد میبرن تا تو بری دنبالشون
> 
> جدی میگم ناراحت شدم الان تواین شرایطی -.-
> 
> اینم عشق نیس 1هوس بیش نیست و اگه کسی بهتر از اون پیدا کنی اینو فراموش میکنی
> ...


شما  هم همتون عین همید ..پست فطرتا همتون کرومزوم های جنسیتون ایکس ایکسه
دریغ از یه xz .ایکس افی ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام خواهر ایام محرم رو تسلیت میگم...
> من از اون پسر سر به زیرا بودم و هنوز هم هستم البته من هم تا یه هفته پیش حال خوبی نداشتم نمیدونم چی شد یهویی از قیافه یه دختر خانومی خیلی خوشم اومد ... کلا ازش خیلی خوشم اومد از رفتارش اخلاقش صحبت کردنش و حتی نفس کشدنش . .ولی خوب خودم میدونستم رسیدن به این بشر خیلی سخته و اصلا شاید نشدنیه چون یکی از خواننده های تازه کار آمریکایی بود.دقیقا اون کسی بود که تو قالب ذهنی ام جا میشد. اسمش هم   chrissy costanza بود.اما بعدش که با خودم روراست شدم دیدم اصلا شاید صورت این خانوم خوب باشه ولی آیا سیرتش هم خوب هست؟آیا به من وفادار خواهد ماند و.... نتیجه اش هم این شد 20 روز من رفت.درست نمیتونستم فکر کنم.الکی وقتمو گرفت . خلاصه از من به شما نصیت اگه از فرد مقابل مطمئنی بعدا (نه الان) دنبالش برو.وگرنه اتلاف وقت تمامه.
> راستی گفتی موافقی همسر آیندت تحصیل کنه یا نه که خوب اگه قصد ادامه نداشته باشه دنبالش نمیرم


داداش دیگه هیچوقت ب کسی نگو قالب زهنیت چی بوده ... هیچ وقت ...
مرسی ... عوق

----------


## laleh74

> شما  هم همتون عین همید ..پست فطرتا همتون کرومزوم های جنسیتون ایکس ایکسه
> دریغ از یه xz .ایکس افی ...


خب حالا چرا ترش میکنی؟؟؟؟

باشه همتون مثل هم نیستید..

یکی از یکی بدترید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> سلام خواهر ایام محرم رو تسلیت میگم...
> من از اون پسر سر به زیرا بودم و هنوز هم هستم البته من هم تا یه هفته پیش حال خوبی نداشتم نمیدونم چی شد یهویی از قیافه یه دختر خانومی خیلی خوشم اومد ... کلا ازش خیلی خوشم اومد از رفتارش اخلاقش صحبت کردنش و حتی نفس کشدنش . .ولی خوب خودم میدونستم رسیدن به این بشر خیلی سخته و اصلا شاید نشدنیه چون یکی از خواننده های تازه کار آمریکایی بود.دقیقا اون کسی بود که تو قالب ذهنی ام جا میشد. اسمش هم   chrissy costanza بود.اما بعدش که با خودم روراست شدم دیدم اصلا شاید صورت این خانوم خوب باشه ولی آیا سیرتش هم خوب هست؟آیا به من وفادار خواهد ماند و.... نتیجه اش هم این شد 20 روز من رفت.درست نمیتونستم فکر کنم.الکی وقتمو گرفت . خلاصه از من به شما نصیت اگه از فرد مقابل مطمئنی بعدا (نه الان) دنبالش برو.وگرنه اتلاف وقت تمامه.
> راستی گفتی موافقی همسر آیندت تحصیل کنه یا نه که خوب اگه قصد ادامه نداشته باشه دنبالش نمیرم


خوبه که تو قالب ذهنیت جا شده نه جای دیگه ای

----------


## -AMiN-

> *به این فک کن 1دانشگاه خوب تو شهر خوب قبول شی اونجا پسراش بهترن
> *


*دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان پیشنهاد میشه
*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> خب حالا چرا ترش میکنی؟؟؟؟
> 
> باشه همتون مثل هم نیستید..
> 
> یکی از یکی بدترید


من ترش ...شما گلوله نمک ...وای کنار هم چه شود

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان پیشنهاد میشه
> *


هه شیراز رو ندیدی ...

----------


## laleh74

> *دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان پیشنهاد میشه
> *



 :Y (451):  :Y (451):  :Y (451): 

همیشه دید خوبی به همدان داشتم :Yahoo (4): 

استارتر عزیــــــــــــــز هدفتو متمرکز کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mostafa7

دوش آب سرد + عرق بید

----------


## laleh74

> من ترش ...شما گلوله نمک ...وای کنار هم چه شود



واکنش خاصی اتفاق نمیوفته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> واکنش خاصی اتفاق نمیوفته


چرا واکنش ترکیب رخ میده :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> واکنش خاصی اتفاق نمیوفته


فقط از دید سنتیکی...در دراز مدت نتایج خوبی داره

----------


## Mr.mTf

> عرق بید


برا یبوست هم توصیه میشه

----------


## -AMiN-

> هه شیراز رو ندیدی ...


برو عامو حال داری  :Yahoo (20):  نِباشد *هِمِدان*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mostafa7

> برا یبوست هم توصیه میشه


به هر حال کاربرد های مختلف داره .

----------


## Egotist

> میگم شما پسرا زن تحصیلکرده دوس دارید؟
> کلا راجع به این موضوع که رتبه کنکور چقدر میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه تو این موضوع نظرتون بگید


اول و اخرش باید بشوری و بسابی و بپزی و مای بیبی عوض کنی

حالا تحصیل کرده باشی یا سیکل 

نهایت کمکی که درس میتونه بهت کنه اینکه مردا از چه طیف رنگ هایی 

خوششون میاد

از من میشنوی بیخیال کنکور شو  :Yahoo (79): 





> دوش آب سرد + عرق بید



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## laleh74

> چرا واکنش ترکیب رخ میده


انفجار خیلی توضیح بهتریه :Yahoo (21):  =))))))






> فقط از دید سنتیکی...در دراز مدت نتایج خوبی داره


من همیشه اهل کوتاه مدت هستم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## satar98

> *دانشگاه علوم پزشکی همدان پیشنهاد میشه
> *


باوو من از وسطش اومدم!! مگه دخترام عاشق مي شن ؟؟؟جل خالق !!!! من ديگه حرفي ندارم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ShahabM

اگه تاپیک درسی بود تاحالا 2 صفحه هم جلو نمیرفت.
12 صفحه!!
ماشاءالله همه هم روانشناس و کارشناس روابط عاطفی هستن!
الله اکبر ...

----------


## -AMiN-

> همیشه دید خوبی به همدان داشتم
> 
> استارتر عزیــــــــــــــز هدفتو متمرکز کن


*به دوستان خود نیز اطلاع دهید* :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اول و اخرش باید بشوری و بسابی و بپزی و مای بیبی عوض کنی
> 
> حالا تحصیل کرده باشی یا سیکل 
> 
> نهایت کمکی که درس میتونه بهت کنه اینکه مردا از چه طیف رنگ هایی 
> 
> خوششون میاد
> 
> از من میشنوی بیخیال کنکور شو


این نوری که از اعماق ذهن شما تابیدهه میشه و ذهن شما رو روشن میکنه شدتش خیلی زیاده...مراقب باش تو جمع جلوشو بگیری تا چشم بقیه رو اذیت نکنه

----------


## laleh74

> اول و اخرش باید بشوری و بسابی و بپزی و مای بیبی عوض کنی
> 
> حالا تحصیل کرده باشی یا سیکل 
> 
> نهایت کمکی که درس میتونه بهت کنه اینکه مردا از چه طیف رنگ هایی 
> 
> خوششون میاد
> 
> از من میشنوی بیخیال کنکور شو


لعنتـــــــــــــــی =))))))))))))))))))))))

خب اینجوری شاید نظر مادر طرف جلب شه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

[QUOTE=laleh74;991677]انفجار خیلی توضیح بهتریه :Yahoo (21):  =))))))


نههعععع ینی در این حد ناسازگار؟؟؟!انفجار؟!؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> انفجار خیلی توضیح بهتریه =))))))
> 
> 
> بووووووومممممممممم 
> 
> 
> من همیشه اهل کوتاه مدت هستم


کاتالیزگر اضافه می کنیم

----------


## niche

عزیزم اون عشقی که شما اسمشو میتونی بزاری "حاشیه" و میخوای از بقیه راهکار بگیری که باهاش چیکار کنی، عشق نیست...
ولی به نظرم اگه 60 درصد فکر میکنی عشقه از دستش نده، هیچی بهتر از عشق نمیتونه به زندگیت امید بده! از ما گفتن بود... البته به شرطی که احساست رو به طرف مقابل منتقل کنی و نگرانیت رو برطرف کنی... هرچند اینکار خیلی سخته! خودم که موفق به انجامش نشدم...
در کل عشق پیچیدست، نمیشه پیش بینیش کرد...
فقط میتونم باهات احساس همدردی میکنم رفیق...

----------


## -AMiN-

> باوو من از وسطش اومدم!! مگه دخترام عاشق مي شن ؟؟؟جل خالق !!!! من ديگه حرفي ندارم


*با دمپایی میپری وسط تاپیک همین میشه دیگ 
از جلسه بعدی با خودم تمرین کن تا دیگ اشتباه نزنی 
*

----------


## laleh74

> باوو من از وسطش اومدم!! مگه دخترام عاشق مي شن ؟؟؟جل خالق !!!! من ديگه حرفي ندارم


اول و وسط  و آخر نداره که...مه اینه خودتو رسوندی: |

عشق همیشه موضوع جالبی بوده :Yahoo (5):

----------


## laleh74

> کاتالیزگر اضافه می کنیم


اعوذ بالله من التو  :Yahoo (4): 

در این ایام عزاداری :Yahoo (79):

----------


## reza__sh

پاره کردن ما رو از بس گفتن تو سال کنکور دنبال این چیزا نرین آخرشم یه عده حالیشون نمیشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid_MhD

ینی خوشم میاد استارتر گرامی کلا بیخیال عشق شد رفت الان داره تست میزنه ما هنوز اینجاییم و هنوز اینجاییم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## satar98

طرف آفلاين شده رفته !!!! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اعوذ بالله من التو 
> 
> در این ایام عزاداری


فتبارک الله احسن الخالقین

----------


## laleh74

نگران این نباشین که استارتر رفته...داریم اطلاعات خودمونو میبریم بالا
نظرای کارشناسیه جالبی اینجاس :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> ینی خوشم میاد استارتر گرامی کلا بیخیال عشق شد رفت الان داره تست میزنه ما هنوز اینجاییم و هنوز اینجاییم


 :Yahoo (23): 

طرف عاشقه :Yahoo (4): 
انگیزه داره!
چطور خودتو با اون مقایسه میکنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## کیمیا1378

من خودم گند زدم به کنکور یه نفر میگم تو گند نزن دیگه
کسی که باید معماری یا عمران یه دانشگاه خوب قبول می شد اورد 8000 انتخاب رشته نکرد و رفت سربازی
بعدم اومد خواستگاری ازدواج کردیم و عاشق همیم ولی وقتی می بینم به خاطر من چه قدر سختی میکشه میگم کاش موقعی که عاشقش شدم بهش نمیگفتم
حالا نظر من اینه که سعی کن اصلا بهش فکر نکنی و یه رتبه خوب بیاری بعد کنکور بهش نشون بده که بهش بی میل نیستی بذار بیاد خواستگاری و اصلا باهاش دوست نشو چون در اون صورت زندگی خیلی بهتری خواهید داشت
البته اگه عاشق یکی تو راه مدرسه و پارک و... شدی کلا از ذهنت بیرونش کن چون احتمالش خیلی کمه بعد کنکور بهش برسی اگه هم برسی بازم احتمالش خیلی کمه که آدم باشه
در هر صورت الان فقط درس درس درس

----------


## Mr.mTf

> مگه دخترا هم عاشق میشن؟؟
> من احساس می کردم این هورمون فقط تو پسراس





> طرف آفلاين شده رفته !!!!


دیدین گفتم این چیزی که از ایشون ازاد شده هورمون نیست...
صرفا یه انتقال دهنده عصبی بود که تاثییرش رو زود ازاد کرد و زود هم از بین رفت 
لطفا اسم هر تیک عصبی رو عشق نگذارید

----------


## laleh74

> طرف عاشقه
> انگیزه داره!
> چطور خودتو با اون مقایسه میکنی


منم پارسال انگیزه داشتم میخواسم برم دانشگاه گیلان اما یکی دیگه نظرمو جلب کرد خواستم برم شهر دیگه :Yahoo (21): 

انقد شهرا عوض شد که کلا خورد به هم :Yahoo (21): 

اما رو همدان هم باید تمرکز کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza__sh

ای تو روحت استارتر نمی دونی ما جنبه نداریم این چیزا چیه میگی هوایی مون میکنی اه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> برو عامو حال داری  نِباشد *هِمِدان*


زکی ...
تنها چیزی که اینو :


به این :


تبدیل میکنه دانشگاه شیرازه ...
طرف آشنا بود نشد دیگه عکس کامل بذارم وگرنه ...

----------


## Miss.Dr

> منم پارسال انگیزه داشتم میخواسم برم دانشگاه گیلان اما یکی دیگه نظرمو جلب کرد خواستم برم شهر دیگه
> 
> انقد شهرا عوض شد که کلا خورد به هم
> 
> اما رو همدان هم باید تمرکز کنم



نه فقط پایتخت :Yahoo (4): 
انگل شناسی تهرانم قبول شم میرم :Yahoo (4): 
عشق به این میگن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> طرف عاشقه
> انگیزه داره!
> چطور خودتو با اون مقایسه میکنی


اها خوووو بعععععله در این شکی نیس
خواستم بزارم جایه ایشون ک جا نشدم.خخخخ

----------


## laleh74

> من خودم گند زدم به کنکور یه نفر میگم تو گند نزن دیگه
> کسی که باید معماری یا عمران یه دانشگاه خوب قبول می شد اورد 8000 انتخاب رشته نکرد و رفت سربازی
> بعدم اومد خواستگاری ازدواج کردیم و عاشق همیم ولی وقتی می بینم به خاطر من چه قدر سختی میکشه میگم کاش موقعی که عاشقش شدم بهش نمیگفتم
> حالا نظر من اینه که سعی کن اصلا بهش فکر نکنی و یه رتبه خوب بیاری بعد کنکور بهش نشون بده که بهش بی میل نیستی بذار بیاد خواستگاری و اصلا باهاش دوست نشو چون در اون صورت زندگی خیلی بهتری خواهید داشت
> البته اگه عاشق یکی تو راه مدرسه و پارک و... شدی کلا از ذهنت بیرونش کن چون احتمالش خیلی کمه بعد کنکور بهش برسی اگه هم برسی بازم احتمالش خیلی کمه که آدم باشه
> در هر صورت الان فقط درس درس درس


تبریک میگم انشالا به خوبی و خوشی باهم زندگی کنیــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــد  :38: 

منم میخوام عشق بعد ازدباج به وجود بیارم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## satar98

> *با دمپایی میپری وسط تاپیک همین میشه دیگ 
> از جلسه بعدی با خودم تمرین کن تا دیگ اشتباه نزنی*


نه باووو با كتوني اومدم!!!! داداچ برنامه تمرينيتم بده ببينيم چيه؟؟؟؟امان از تجربه !!الاَمان الاَمان :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mr Sky

*من عاشق آناناس بودم.فردا صبح از خواب بلند شدم ، دیدم عاشق گلابی شدم.
.
.
.حخحخخخ*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> من خودم گند زدم به کنکور یه نفر میگم تو گند نزن دیگه
> کسی که باید معماری یا عمران یه دانشگاه خوب قبول می شد اورد 8000 انتخاب رشته نکرد و رفت سربازی
> بعدم اومد خواستگاری ازدواج کردیم و عاشق همیم ولی وقتی می بینم به خاطر من چه قدر سختی میکشه میگم کاش موقعی که عاشقش شدم بهش نمیگفتم
> حالا نظر من اینه که سعی کن اصلا بهش فکر نکنی و یه رتبه خوب بیاری بعد کنکور بهش نشون بده که بهش بی میل نیستی بذار بیاد خواستگاری و اصلا باهاش دوست نشو چون در اون صورت زندگی خیلی بهتری خواهید داشت
> البته اگه عاشق یکی تو راه مدرسه و پارک و... شدی کلا از ذهنت بیرونش کن چون احتمالش خیلی کمه بعد کنکور بهش برسی اگه هم برسی بازم احتمالش خیلی کمه که آدم باشه
> در هر صورت الان فقط درس درس درس


کلا تخصص دخترا گند زدن تو زندگی پسراس 
مثل مدرسان شریف که تخصصش کارشناسی ارشده
(((کارشناسی ارشد تخصص ماست  :Y (512): )))
عذاب وجدان نگیری یه وقت...این چیزا طبیعیه

----------


## hamid_MhD

> منم پارسال انگیزه داشتم میخواسم برم دانشگاه گیلان اما یکی دیگه نظرمو جلب کرد خواستم برم شهر دیگه
> 
> انقد شهرا عوض شد که کلا خورد به هم
> 
> اما رو همدان هم باید تمرکز کنم


ببین از کله ایران یه مورد بزار کنار که تقسیم کار بشه و دلبستگی در یه نقطه جمع نشه اینجوری قدرته انتخابت میره بالا از ما گفتن بود :Yahoo (20):

----------


## کیمیا1378

عاشقی خیلی میچسبه به شرطی کنکور نداشته باشی
البته زندگی همیشه به قشنگی قصه ها نیست خیلی سختی داره
اونایی که الان فقط دغدغتون درسه از این روزا استفاده کنین چون بی استرس ترین روزاتونه

----------


## Mr.mTf

> منم پارسال انگیزه داشتم میخواسم برم دانشگاه گیلان اما یکی دیگه نظرمو جلب کرد خواستم برم شهر دیگه
> 
> انقد شهرا عوض شد که کلا خورد به هم
> 
> اما رو همدان هم باید تمرکز کنم


و تو چه دانی از زیبارویان ارومیه...
قبل انتخاب رشته رو ارومیه هم تمرکز کن

----------


## reza__sh

> زکی ...
> تنها چیزی که اینو :
> 
> 
> به این :
> 
> 
> تبدیل میکنه دانشگاه شیرازه ...
> طرف آشنا بود نشد دیگه عکس کامل بذارم وگرنه ...


داداچ ما که نفهمیدیم چی شد؟؟!!!
امیدوارم خودت فهمیده باشی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## laleh74

> زکی ...
> تنها چیزی که اینو :
> 
> 
> به این :
> 
> 
> تبدیل میکنه دانشگاه شیرازه ...
> طرف آشنا بود نشد دیگه عکس کامل بذارم وگرنه ...


 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): : :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): : :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> داداچ ما که نفهمیدیم چی شد؟؟!!!
> امیدوارم خودت فهمیده باشی


دادچ میدانی چیشده؟؟!
پسره در حد دمپایی نیکتا بوده رفته یونی با دختر خانومی اشنا شده در حد کتونی ادیداس.
چون در زمینه دمپایی کفش تبحر داشتی مثالمو اینجور زدم.

----------


## کیمیا1378

مرسی عزیزم
حق با تو عشق بعد ازدواج چون از سر شناخته خیلی بادوام تره
مگه این که یکی مثه من خوش شانس در بیاد همدونه رو قاچ کنه ببینه شیرینه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> زکی ...
> تنها چیزی که اینو :
> فایل پیوست 61667
> 
> به این :
> فایل پیوست 61668
> 
> تبدیل میکنه دانشگاه شیرازه ...
> طرف آشنا بود نشد دیگه عکس کامل بذارم وگرنه ...


منم نفهمیدم...ولی دختری که تو عکسه ادمو به هیچ چیز تبدیل نمی کنه....یاده اون دختر مرسی اه افتادم

----------


## laleh74

> و تو چه دانی از زیبارویان ارومیه...
> قبل انتخاب رشته رو ارومیه هم تمرکز کن


اتفاقا ارومیه هم زدم :Yahoo (79): 

دوستان و آشنایان شهرای خوبو بگید آشنا شم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## EnGl!Sh

کلا جدیدا مد شده هر رابطه ای رو اسمشو میزارن "عشق"

حالا مورد شما واقعا عشق باشه یا هوس مهم نیس، در هر صورت دختر بیشتر ضربه میخوره چه در در زمان رابطه و چه بعد از شکست عاطفی

 "عشق" تمام زندگی یک دختر رو در بر میگیره، در صورتی که عشق برای پسرها فقط قسمتی از زندگیه 

در ضمن #خار_تاپیک  :Y (551):

----------


## -AMiN-

> زکی ...
> تنها چیزی که اینو :
> فایل پیوست 61667
> 
> به این :
> فایل پیوست 61668
> 
> تبدیل میکنه دانشگاه شیرازه ...
> طرف آشنا بود نشد دیگه عکس کامل بذارم وگرنه ...


*فک میکنی اگه همدان بود الان وسط مجلس سینه زنی داشت میونه داری میکرد ؟!*  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> زکی ...
> تنها چیزی که اینو :
> فایل پیوست 61667
> 
> به این :
> فایل پیوست 61668
> 
> تبدیل میکنه دانشگاه شیرازه ...
> طرف آشنا بود نشد دیگه عکس کامل بذارم وگرنه ...



این حاجی از اون اهل دلاش بوده :Yahoo (4): 
نوش جونت عمووووو!
زندگی ک فقط درس نیس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> اتفاقا ارومیه هم زدم
> 
> دوستان و آشنایان شهرای خوبو بگید آشنا شم


ببم جان بیا پیش خودمان قزوین !!بقیه رو ولش کن

----------


## laleh74

> ببین از کله ایران یه مورد بزار کنار که تقسیم کار بشه و دلبستگی در یه نقطه جمع نشه اینجوری قدرته انتخابت میره بالا از ما گفتن بود


اتفاقا الان تو مرحله ی تقسیم کار هست :Yahoo (4): 

به هرکجا برسم بالاخره موفق شدم دیگه شکست از 1ناحیه نخوردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## کیمیا1378

معلومه عاشق نشدی که ببینی اون یه نفر هرچیم گند بزنه بازم واست از هزار نفر عزیزتره

واقعا تو خلقت خدا موندم

----------


## Miss.Dr

> ببم جان بیا پیش خودمان قزوین !!بقیه رو ولش کن



ینی دیگه واقعا====> :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> منم نفهمیدم...ولی دختری که تو عکسه ادمو به هیچ چیز تبدیل نمی کنه....یاده اون دختر مرسی اه افتادم


اخ اخ اخ کاش میشد عکس کامل گذاشت ... 
---------------
به @Mr.Dr  :Yahoo (4):  تو سایت کانون مصاحبش رو ببین

----------


## Mr.mTf

> ببم جان بیا پیش خودمان قزوین !!بقیه رو ولش کن


قزوین هم خوبه ولی باید این اصل رو توش رعایت کنی

یه مرد واسه بستن بند کفشش هم خم نمیشه

----------


## laleh74

> ببم جان بیا پیش خودمان قزوین !!بقیه رو ولش کن


 @_YoOoY_ معرفی میکنم دوسته قزوینی...از خوبای پرستاری بهشتی :Yahoo (4): 

فک کنم شهرای انتخابی داره میره بالا فک کنم خودم به بقیه شمال رو پیشنهاد  بدم :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## hamid_MhD

> اتفاقا الان تو مرحله ی تقسیم کار هست
> 
> به هرکجا برسم بالاخره موفق شدم دیگه شکست از 1ناحیه نخوردم


افرییین افرین احسنت.
بعله به نواحی مختلف تقسیم کن ایشالله به حق 5 تن موفق میشی

----------


## reza__sh

> اتفاقا ارومیه هم زدم
> 
> دوستان و آشنایان شهرای خوبو بگید آشنا شم


بیا اینجا :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اتفاقا ارومیه هم زدم
> 
> دوستان و آشنایان شهرای خوبو بگید آشنا شم


اومدی حتما بگو ادامه بحث شیمی مون رو بصورت همایش حضوری برگزار کنیم

----------


## Miss.Dr

ولی خداااایش بعنوان یه دختر
حاضر نیستم یه دیقه هم با این پسر خرخونا باشم!
حال آدم به هم میخوره !
مرسی
اه

----------


## hamid_MhD

> قزوین هم خوبه ولی باید این اصل رو توش رعایت کنی
> 
> یه مرد واسه بستن بند کفشش هم خم نمیشه


خخخخخخخخ ایول دقیقا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## -AMiN-

> نه باووو با كتوني اومدم!!!! داداچ برنامه تمرينيتم بده ببينيم چيه؟؟؟؟امان از تجربه !!الاَمان الاَمان


*من با تاکتیک شخمی تخیلی تمرین میدم 
از همون اول هرچی دم دست بود میزنی ... یادش بخیر زنده یاد عباسپور از شاگردای خوبم بود 
*

----------


## reza__sh

> دادچ میدانی چیشده؟؟!
> پسره در حد دمپایی نیکتا بوده رفته یونی با دختر خانومی اشنا شده در حد کتونی ادیداس.
> چون در زمینه دمپایی کفش تبحر داشتی مثالمو اینجور زدم.


میگما داداچ تو که در این زمینه ها تبحر داری ما یه چیز زیر کتونی پوما هستیم یه نایک ممکنه گیرمون بیاد؟؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اخ اخ اخ کاش میشد عکس کامل گذاشت ... 
> ---------------
> به @Mr.Dr  تو سایت کانون مصاحبش رو ببین


ما که ندید نیستیم ...تو ارومیه اونیکه زیاده دختر خوشگل....الا ای الحال نوش جانش باشه

----------


## satar98

دمت گرم استارتر عزيز كه باعث شدي دوستان يه دل سير درد و دل كنند وتجربيات ارزنده خودشان را به اشتراك  گذاشتند باشد كه قدمي برداشته شود در جهت اعتلاي اين موضوع مهم!!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> @_YoOoY_ معرفی میکنم دوسته قزوینی...از خوبای پرستاری بهشتی
> 
> فک کنم شهرای انتخابی داره میره بالا فک کنم خودم به بقیه شمال رو پیشنهاد  بدم)


خخخخخخخخ نوکرتم من بیا قدمتان رو چشم. :Yahoo (20): 
من که اولویتم شماله میخوای شوما بیا اینجا ما بریم اونجا :Yahoo (16):

----------


## reza__sh

> ولی خداااایش بعنوان یه دختر
> حاضر نیستم یه دیقه هم با این پسر خرخونا باشم!
> حال آدم به هم میخوره !
> مرسی
> اه


اینجاست که یاد ضرب المثل معروف خرخونا با خرنونا تنبلا با تنبلا میوفتیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

@mohammacl خدایی اسم پسره چیه؟!میخوام مصاحبشو بخونم😈😃

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## M-95

> دمت گرم استارتر عزيز كه باعث شدي دوستان يه دل سير درد و دل كنند وتجربيات ارزنده خودشان را به اشتراك  گذاشتند باشد كه قدمي برداشته شود در جهت اعتلاي اين موضوع مهم!!!


عكس آواتارت چيه؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

> ولی خداااایش بعنوان یه دختر
> حاضر نیستم یه دیقه هم با این پسر خرخونا باشم!
> حال آدم به هم میخوره !
> مرسی
> اه


منم.
ی خانومی شهرمون 500 شد اصن بدم میاد ازششش .اگه بالا 5000 میشد میرفتم خواستگاریش حییییییف :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reza__sh

میگم کسی اینستای سارا همتی رو نداره؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> میگما داداچ تو که در این زمینه ها تبحر داری ما یه چیز زیر کتونی پوما هستیم یه نایک ممکنه گیرمون بیاد؟؟


هاااا ولک گیرت میاااد یدونه ورنی براق گیرت میاد غصه مخور جیگر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ayl

> @mohammacl خدایی اسم پسره چیه؟!میخوام مصاحبشو بخونم������������
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


پسره که اینجا نیست، چندسالی از من بزگتره، درس خوندس، برو بیا داره

----------


## Miss.Dr

> اینجاست که یاد ضرب المثل معروف خرخونا با خرنونا تنبلا با تنبلا میوفتیم



من تنبلم الان؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> ولی خداااایش بعنوان یه دختر
> حاضر نیستم یه دیقه هم با این پسر خرخونا باشم!
> حال آدم به هم میخوره !
> مرسی
> اه


ععععههه!!!
دخترا که معیار های انتخاباشون اهن و مصالح ساختنمانیه که!!
اینم اضافه شد؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

> میگم کسی اینستای سارا همتی رو نداره؟؟


ینی از کتونی پوما میخوای یهو به استوک مسی برسی؟؟؟! :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Negin.Ra

> میگم کسی اینستای سارا همتی رو نداره؟؟


من دارم ولی پیجش بستس اصلنم نمیاد

----------


## reza__sh

> پسره که اینجا نیست، چندسالی از من بزگتره، درس خوندس، برو بیا داره


بحث چیز دیگری است شما راحت باش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dayi javad

*اینقد تعداد صفحات این تاپیک زیاد شد ک منم عاشق کسی ک شما عاشقش شدی شدم*

----------


## satar98

> عكس آواتارت چيه؟


معلوم نيست؟؟؟فعلا تو كَفش بمون!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

جدیدا ملت چقدر راحت عاشق میشن :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> ینی از کتونی پوما میخوای یهو به استوک مسی برسی؟؟؟!


من از نزدیک دیدم ها...بیشتر در حد و اندازه های دمپیایی نیکتا هستن ایشون
محکم و با دوام

----------


## reza__sh

> من تنبلم الان؟


نه این مثل مال قدیمیهاست به من چ :Yahoo (21): 
یه عده هستن کلا فقط درس میخونن من با اونا بودم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ayl

بچه ها یه چیزی بگم، خوشحالم که رقیبام تو کنکور شمائید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> من از نزدیک دیدم ها...بیشتر در حد و اندازه های دمپیایی نیکتا هستن ایشون
> محکم و با دوام


والا داش تو مجله ازمون دیدیم بدک نبود؟؟!
ینی اینم فتوشاپ بوده؟؟؟؟!

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *اینقد تعداد صفحات این تاپیک زیاد شد ک منم عاشق کسی ک شما عاشقش شدی شدم*


داداچ عاشق یه پسر شده...مثل اینکه باید بی افتی دنبال ویزای فرانسه

----------


## Miss.Dr

> ععععههه!!!
> دخترا که معیار های انتخاباشون اهن و مصالح ساختنمانیه که!!
> اینم اضافه شد؟


نه معیارای من کمن :Yahoo (4): 
ادم باشه کافیه :Yahoo (4): 
 و اینگونه میشود ک نگین در انتظار یک ادم میماند و تا پایان عمر پیر دختر باقی میماند... :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> والا داش تو مجله ازمون دیدیم بدک نبود؟؟!
> ینی اینم فتوشاپ بوده؟؟؟؟!


یحتمل با اناهیتا نجفی اشتباه گرفتی

----------


## reza__sh

> هاااا ولک گیرت میاااد یدونه ورنی براق گیرت میاد غصه مخور جیگر


داداچ من *** خوردم دمپایی لا انگشتی نیکتا هم نیستم بخداااااااااا
(باو طرف قزوینی شوخی نیست :Yahoo (68): )

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf




داداچ عاشق یه پسر شده...مثل اینکه باید بی افتی دنبال ویزای فرانسه


ن میدونم ایشون دخترن و عاشق ی پسرن ! چون اولین کامنت اینجارو هم خودم براش گذاشتم !

اگ پسر میبود و عاشق ی دختر میشد ک من این حرفو نمیزدم ! !!

مال مردم خوردن نداره !*

----------


## laleh74

> ولی خداااایش بعنوان یه دختر
> حاضر نیستم یه دیقه هم با این پسر خرخونا باشم!
> حال آدم به هم میخوره !
> مرسی
> اه


از نونهالی به رابطه ی غیر مستقیم رتبه ی کنکور و زیباییه چهره ایمان داشتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> بچه ها یه چیزی بگم، خوشحالم که رقیبام تو کنکور شمائید


دایورت به تخم                




  مرغ توی یخچال

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


از نونهالی به رابطه ی غیر مستقیم رتبه ی کنکور و زیباییه چهره ایمان داشتم



والا ما زشتیم پس چرا رتبمون خوب نشد !*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> نه معیارای من کمن
> ادم باشه کافیه
>  و اینگونه میشود ک نگین در انتظار یک ادم میماند و تا پایان عمر پیر دختر باقی میماند...


برات یه کیس خوب سراغ دارم...نگران نباش  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## -AMiN-

> هاااا ولک گیرت میاااد یدونه ورنی براق گیرت میاد غصه مخور جیگر


*پلاستیک کهنه ، دمپایی کهنه خریداریم*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): *
*

----------


## hamid_MhD

> یحتمل با اناهیتا نجفی اشتباه گرفتی


نععععععع مطمینم من خودش بود .
ینی نه که شاخ باشه هاا ولی خوب بود نسبتا :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> از نونهالی به رابطه ی غیر مستقیم رتبه ی کنکور و زیباییه چهره ایمان داشتم


یه حسی بهم میگه یا رتبه برتری یا رتبه برتر خواهی شد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ayl


سلام
اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟ 


خب خوشبختانه متخصص تو این زمینه زیاد داریم!
اما چند مورد مهم:
1- اولا تاپیک تکراریه!
2- احتمال خیلی زیاد هورمونات زده بالا و ... 
3- حالا خیلی به چشم بد هم بهش نگاه نکن بودن کسانی که عشق و عاشقی براشون انگیزه بوده و صد البته مورد برعکسشم داشتیم.
4- اما راه حلت چیه؟ میری به طرف خیلی شیک و مجلسی میگی خانم i love you دختره هم در همون حال که شماره رو میگیره میگه گم شو بیشششور! اما این یه حالت ناخود آگاه اولیه است پس صبر میکنی تا فرداش اگر زحمت کشید و بهت زنگ زد که سعی کن کمتر بدبخت شی و این عشق (اگر باشه) رو انگیزه کن برای خودت و اگر عشق نبود فقط بالا بودن تستوسترون بوده باشه که خود به خود حل میشه قضیه. حالت بعد هم اینه که خانم اصلا به شما زنگ نمی زنه خوب اینطوری خوش به حالت میشه و میفهمی که اون بیشتر ضرر کرده چون یه عاشق رو از دست داده ولی تو ....
و من الله توفیق
البته بهتره تو این ایام بیشتر تقوای الهی رو پیشه کنی! به نفعته*

----------


## laleh74

> بچه ها یه چیزی بگم، خوشحالم که رقیبام تو کنکور شمائید


رقیبات دارن میخونن و آنلاین نیسن=))))))

----------


## reza__sh

> یحتمل با اناهیتا نجفی اشتباه گرفتی


سارا بهتر بود که :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> داداچ من *** خوردم دمپایی لا انگشتی نیکتا هم نیستم بخداااااااااا
> (باو طرف قزوینی شوخی نیست)


داداچ تو چشه مایی این چ حرفیه .
حالا کونکورو بده ببم دوباره خودم برات ورنی براق میگیرم. :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> نععععععع مطمینم من خودش بود .
> ینی نه که شاخ باشه هاا ولی خوب بود نسبتا


پس تعریفامون از خوب فرق می کنه ...ارومیه  اونقدر دختر لول بالا دیدم انتظارات رفته بالا...همه متشخص و زیبا  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## laleh74

> *
> خب خوشبختانه متخصص تو این زمینه زیاد داریم!
> اما چند مورد مهم:
> 1- اولا تاپیک تکراریه!
> 2- احتمال خیلی زیاد هورمونات زده بالا و ... 
> 3- حالا خیلی به چشم بد هم بهش نگاه نکن بودن کسانی که عشق و عاشقی براشون انگیزه بوده و صد البته مورد برعکسشم داشتیم.
> 4- اما راه حلت چیه؟ میری به طرف خیلی شیک و مجلسی میگی خانم i love you دختره هم در همون حال که شماره رو میگیره میگه گم شو بیشششور! اما این یه حالت ناخود آگاه اولیه است پس صبر میکنی تا فرداش اگر زحمت کشید و بهت زنگ زد که سعی کن کمتر بدبخت شی و این عشق (اگر باشه) رو انگیزه کن برای خودت و اگر عشق نبود فقط بالا بودن تستوسترون بوده باشه که خود به خود حل میشه قضیه. حالت بعد هم اینه که خانم اصلا به شما زنگ نمی زنه خوب اینطوری خوش به حالت میشه و میفهمی که اون بیشتر ضرر کرده چون یه عاشق رو از دست داده ولی تو ....
> و من الله توفیق
> البته بهتره تو این ایام بیشتر تقوای الهی رو پیشه کنی! به نفعته*


اما طرف دختر نیس...پسره :Yahoo (4): 

این تو اصل موضوع تفاوتی ایجاد میکنه داداچ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> برات یه کیس خوب سراغ دارم...نگران نباش





نه لا باور!
لاااااااا باور!
ایتز رانگ :Yahoo (4): 
گو اند پینت یور سلف :Yahoo (4): 
وی ار ذغال فروش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ayl

> رقیبات دارن میخونن و آنلاین نیسن=))))))


مرسی که گفتی

----------


## -AMiN-

> از نونهالی به رابطه ی غیر مستقیم رتبه ی کنکور و زیباییه چهره ایمان داشتم


*خداییش حیف نیس 12 سال درس میخونیم یه سال اخر هم بلا نسبت جمع مث خر 
اونوقت رتبه خوب بیاریم و با این سیبیلا هم کلاس شیم؟ 
یکی از دلایلی که درس نمیخونم همینه 
*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *
> خب خوشبختانه متخصص تو این زمینه زیاد داریم!
> اما چند مورد مهم:
> 1- اولا تاپیک تکراریه!
> 2- احتمال خیلی زیاد هورمونات زده بالا و ... 
> 3- حالا خیلی به چشم بد هم بهش نگاه نکن بودن کسانی که عشق و عاشقی براشون انگیزه بوده و صد البته مورد برعکسشم داشتیم.
> 4- اما راه حلت چیه؟ میری به طرف خیلی شیک و مجلسی میگی خانم i love you دختره هم در همون حال که شماره رو میگیره میگه گم شو بیشششور! اما این یه حالت ناخود آگاه اولیه است پس صبر میکنی تا فرداش اگر زحمت کشید و بهت زنگ زد که سعی کن کمتر بدبخت شی و این عشق (اگر باشه) رو انگیزه کن برای خودت و اگر عشق نبود فقط بالا بودن تستوسترون بوده باشه که خود به خود حل میشه قضیه. حالت بعد هم اینه که خانم اصلا به شما زنگ نمی زنه خوب اینطوری خوش به حالت میشه و میفهمی که اون بیشتر ضرر کرده چون یه عاشق رو از دست داده ولی تو ....
> و من الله توفیق
> البته بهتره تو این ایام بیشتر تقوای الهی رو پیشه کنی! به نفعته*


داداش داری اشتباه پروفایلش رو میخونی ...

----------


## laleh74

> یه حسی بهم میگه یا رتبه برتری یا رتبه برتر خواهی شد



تنها دلیلی که نذاشت رتبه برتر شم همین بود.

همیشه چوب زیبایی هامو خوردم :Y (636): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## satar98

> *
> خب خوشبختانه متخصص تو این زمینه زیاد داریم!
> اما چند مورد مهم:
> 1- اولا تاپیک تکراریه!
> 2- احتمال خیلی زیاد هورمونات زده بالا و ... 
> 3- حالا خیلی به چشم بد هم بهش نگاه نکن بودن کسانی که عشق و عاشقی براشون انگیزه بوده و صد البته مورد برعکسشم داشتیم.
> 4- اما راه حلت چیه؟ میری به طرف خیلی شیک و مجلسی میگی خانم i love you دختره هم در همون حال که شماره رو میگیره میگه گم شو بیشششور! اما این یه حالت ناخود آگاه اولیه است پس صبر میکنی تا فرداش اگر زحمت کشید و بهت زنگ زد که سعی کن کمتر بدبخت شی و این عشق (اگر باشه) رو انگیزه کن برای خودت و اگر عشق نبود فقط بالا بودن تستوسترون بوده باشه که خود به خود حل میشه قضیه. حالت بعد هم اینه که خانم اصلا به شما زنگ نمی زنه خوب اینطوری خوش به حالت میشه و میفهمی که اون بیشتر ضرر کرده چون یه عاشق رو از دست داده ولی تو ....
> و من الله توفیق
> البته بهتره تو این ایام بیشتر تقوای الهی رو پیشه کنی! به نفعته*


داداچ تو هم مثل من داري اشتب مي زني!!!! طرف دختره!!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> مرسی که گفتی


اجی خانوم رقیبت تایم اوتشه وگرنه ما سخت در تلاشیم
I am Dr :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> سارا بهتر بود که


داداش قبل پیدا کردن کتونی مورد نظرت یه دستی به سلیقت بکش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## laleh74

> مرسی که گفتی


به قول رضا خرسی :Yahoo (4): 
 @HiccUp

----------


## ayl

> اجی خانوم رقیبت تایم اوتشه وگرنه ما سخت در تلاشیم
> I am Dr


روزی چندساعت میخونی؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

> نه لا باور!
> لاااااااا باور!
> ایتز رانگ
> گو اند پینت یور سلف
> وی ار ذغال فروش


من خواستم سنت پیامبر رو ترویج بدم
همانا پیامبر می فرماید 
النکاح سنتی

----------


## hamid_MhD

> داداش قبل پیدا کردن کتونی مورد نظرت یه دستی به سلیقت بکش


اصن با رتبه برتر ادم عاقل ازدواج نمیکنه ک.
بالایه 90هزار بدرد ازدواج میخورن. :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> از نونهالی به رابطه ی غیر مستقیم رتبه ی کنکور و زیباییه چهره ایمان داشتم


ینی من رتبه نمیشم؟؟؟=(
خدایا چ مصیبتی بود :Yahoo (19): 
مگه ما خوشگلا دل نداریم ؟  :Yahoo (4): 
هعییییییی.
با مام آره؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

> روزی چندساعت میخونی؟



تاپیکو به حاشیه نکشون.

مرسی اه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط laleh74


اما طرف دختر نیس...پسره

این تو اصل موضوع تفاوتی ایجاد میکنه داداچ؟


جل الخالق! مگه میشه مگه داریم؟ طرف 21 صفحه ملتو سر کار گذاشته اونوقت من هنوز نفهمیده بودم ایشون دختره .... اشتباه میزدم از اون وقت!
ر.ا  : خانم ها رو بکن آقا ؛ گم شو بیششور رو با بیا خوشگله تعویض کن!  استروژن و پروژسترون رو به تستوسترون اضافه بنمای .*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> تنها دلیلی که نذاشت رتبه برتر شم همین بود.
> 
> همیشه چوب زیبایی هامو خوردم


سخخت منتظرم ارومیه قبول شی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

> ینی من رتبه نمیشم؟؟؟=(
> خدایا چ مصیبتی بود
> مگه ما خوشگلا دل نداریم ؟ 
> هعییییییی.
> با مام آره؟


همیشه چوب خوشگلی رو میخوریم :32: 

1راهکار هس....موقع کنکور بزار سیبیل دار شی اون موقع رتبه میشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> روزی چندساعت میخونی؟


والا من اولا شب خون نیستم ینی تا 8 شب اخرشه و اخره شبم یه چندتا خرد کاری میکنیم ولی میانگین 9 تا 10 هستش.مفیدش اینه وگرنه تو بگیر 8 صب تا 8 شب  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## -AMiN-

> داداچ تو هم مثل من داري اشتب مي زني!!!! طرف دختره!!!


*داداچ من سعیمو کردم ،مقصر فدراسیونه*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): * همه دارن اشتباه میزنن*  :Yahoo (20): *
*

----------


## satar98

> *
> جل الخالق! مگه میشه مگه داریم؟ طرف 21 صفحه ملتو سر کار گذاشته اونوقت من هنوز نفهمیده بودم ایشون دختره .... اشتباه میزدم از اون وقت!
> ر.ا  : خانم ها رو بکن آقا ؛ گم شو بیششور رو با بیا خوشگله تعویض کن!  استروژن و پروژسترون رو به تستوسترون اضافه بنمای .*


تاپيكش خيلي غلط اندازه من فعلا تو تمرينم زير دست دوست با تجربمون!!!تو هم بيا تو تمرين

----------


## Miss.Dr

> همیشه چوب خوشگلی رو میخوریم
> 
> 1راهکار هس....موقع کنکور بزار سیبیل دار شی اون موقع رتبه میشی



باو نمیشه من هر کاری میکم خوشگلم.... :Yahoo (4): 
ی راهکار دیگه بده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> ینی من رتبه نمیشم؟؟؟=(
> خدایا چ مصیبتی بود
> مگه ما خوشگلا دل نداریم ؟ 
> هعییییییی.
> با مام آره؟


باااااو خوشگل
 بیتیفول
رتبه میشی غصه مخور بهره رتبه

----------


## Miss.Dr

> همیشه چوب خوشگلی رو میخوریم
> 
> 1راهکار هس....موقع کنکور بزار سیبیل دار شی اون موقع رتبه میشی



باو نمیشه من هر کاری میکم خوشگلم.... :Yahoo (4): 
ی راهکار دیگه بده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza__sh

> داداش قبل پیدا کردن کتونی مورد نظرت یه دستی به سلیقت بکش 
> فایل پیوست 61670
> فایل پیوست 61671


http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P7t5h8a645.jpg

http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P113264662.JPG
ولی کلا رتبه های برتر قیافه ندارن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> باو نمیشه من هر کاری میکم خوشگلم....
> ی راهکار دیگه بده


یکم از اون ذغال هات بمال به صورتت  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P7t5h8a645.jpg
> 
> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P113264662.JPG
> ولی کلا رتبه های برتر قیافه ندارن


dog تو سلیقت رضا :Yahoo (21): 
خلایق هر چه لایق :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P7t5h8a645.jpg
> 
> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P113264662.JPG
> ولی کلا رتبه های برتر قیافه ندارن


دیر جواب دادی شیطون؟  :Yahoo (68): 
دوتا عکس بودا فقط

----------


## Mr.mTf

> dog تو سلیقت رضا
> خلایق هر چه لایق


ناموسا انا خوشگله 
#حسود

----------


## laleh74

> سخخت منتظرم ارومیه قبول شی


اشک تو چشام جمع شد که یکی اون سر دنیا منتظرمه :Y (677): 



=))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## ayl

> من خودم گند زدم به کنکور یه نفر میگم تو گند نزن دیگه
> کسی که باید معماری یا عمران یه دانشگاه خوب قبول می شد اورد 8000 انتخاب رشته نکرد و رفت سربازی
> بعدم اومد خواستگاری ازدواج کردیم و عاشق همیم ولی وقتی می بینم به خاطر من چه قدر سختی میکشه میگم کاش موقعی که عاشقش شدم بهش نمیگفتم
> حالا نظر من اینه که سعی کن اصلا بهش فکر نکنی و یه رتبه خوب بیاری بعد کنکور بهش نشون بده که بهش بی میل نیستی بذار بیاد خواستگاری و اصلا باهاش دوست نشو چون در اون صورت زندگی خیلی بهتری خواهید داشت
> البته اگه عاشق یکی تو راه مدرسه و پارک و... شدی کلا از ذهنت بیرونش کن چون احتمالش خیلی کمه بعد کنکور بهش برسی اگه هم برسی بازم احتمالش خیلی کمه که آدم باشه
> در هر صورت الان فقط درس درس درس


17 سالته ازدواج کردی؟

----------


## satar98

> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P7t5h8a645.jpg
> 
> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P113264662.JPG
> ولی کلا رتبه های برتر قیافه ندارن


داداچ اينا تو عكس يه چيزن تو واقعيت يه چي ديگه رفيقم هر روز داره اينا رومي بينه!! :Yahoo (83): (فهميديد ديگه من با بچه خر خونا رفيقم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (20): )

----------


## hamid_MhD

> داداچ اينا تو عكس يه چيزن تو واقعيت يه چي ديگه رفيقم هر روز داره اينا رومي بينه!!(فهميديد ديگه من با بچه خر خونا رفيقم)


رفیقت هر روز میبینه که چی شه هاا؟؟!؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## laleh74

> باو نمیشه من هر کاری میکم خوشگلم....
> ی راهکار دیگه بده


از سیبیل قویتر نیس :Yahoo (4): 

راهکار دیگه ای نیس..متاسفانه شما رتبه برتر نمیشی ولی موفق خواهی شد یه پسر خوبو تور کنی.
تبریک میگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza__sh

> dog تو سلیقت رضا
> خلایق هر چه لایق


والله اگه به منه که این
https://www.instagram.com/p/BLGfVXwB...na__alam&hl=en

----------


## Miss.Dr

> [FO
> NT="Comic Sans MS"]
> 
> ناموسا انا خوشگله 
> #حسود[/FONT]



بااااو مام خوشگلیم!
تو جامعه ب ما فرصت دیده شدن نمیدن  :Yahoo (4): 
میفمییییی!
ما گوهر درون صدفیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اشک تو چشام جمع شد که یکی اون سر دنیا منتظرمه
> 
> 
> 
> =))))))))))))))))))))))


فایل پیوست 61674

----------


## Miss.Dr

> [FO
> NT="Comic Sans MS"]
> 
> ناموسا انا خوشگله 
> #حسود[/FONT]



بااااو مام خوشگلیم!
تو جامعه ب ما فرصت دیده شدن نمیدن  :Yahoo (4): 
میفمییییی!
ما گوهر درون صدفیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> والله اگه به منه که این
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLGfVXwB...na__alam&hl=en


خوووووبه هاااا سنش بهت میخوره ببم؟؟!
اگه پا پیش بزارم برات؟؟!

----------


## somi

عشق وجود نداره توهمه عزیزم :Yahoo (111): بهش فک نکن اصلا.حواس خودتو پرت کن

----------


## hamid_MhD

> بااااو مام خوشگلیم!
> تو جامعه ب ما فرصت دیده شدن نمیدن 
> میفمییییی!
> ما گوهر درون صدفیم


الان که دیده شدی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> والله اگه به منه که این
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLGfVXwB...na__alam&hl=en


تو سلیقت خیلی کار داره  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## -AMiN-

> 17 سالته ازدواج کردی؟


*نوه عمه من دختر بود 13 سالگی رفت خونه بخت
من کتاب فیزیک پیش بغلم بود 
اون بچه بغلش 
خیلی اوضاع وخیمه*  :Yahoo (114): *
*

----------


## laleh74

> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P7t5h8a645.jpg
> 
> http://www.kanoon.ir/FileRepository/...P113264662.JPG
> ولی کلا رتبه های برتر قیافه ندارن


من با رژا موافقم
سارا خوشگلتر از آناهیتاس :Yahoo (21): 

وقتی 1دختر راجبه 1دختر دیگه این نظرو بده ینی واقعا اینطوره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## satar98

> رفیقت هر روز میبینه که چی شه هاا؟؟!؟


 يه خورده از اونا به اينم منتقل بشه اگه گفتي چي؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> فایل پیوست 61674


فایل خرابه نشون نمیده.
درخواست ویدیو چک دارم :Yahoo (79):

----------


## hamid_MhD

> *نوه عمه من دختر بود 13 سالگی رفت خونه بخت
> من کتاب فیزیک پیش بغلم بود 
> اون بچه بغلش 
> خیلی اوضاع وخیمه*


چه قشنگ تصور سازی کردی داداچ.
ای کاش نویسنده میشدی صننعت نویسندگی رو رونق میدادی

----------


## hamid_MhD

> يه خورده از اونا به اينم منتقل بشه اگه گفتي چي؟؟؟


شیر خونیشون؟؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> تو سلیقت خیلی کار داره


خوشگله که :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Dr

صلوات محمدی ختم کنین! 
ناموسا بسه دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza__sh

> تو سلیقت خیلی کار داره


نه این خوبه(با کنایه) :Yahoo (21): 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BK1FSJ9B...na__alam&hl=en

----------


## hamid_MhD

> صلوات محمدی ختم کنین! 
> ناموسا بسه دیگه


اره خداییش دیگ ادامه ندید من الاناست که عاشق شم.خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## satar98

> شیر خونیشون؟؟؟؟


 خودمم نمي دونم شايد اين باشه؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## laleh74

> صلوات محمدی ختم کنین! 
> ناموسا بسه دیگه



بشه ها برید سر درستون...بوچ بوچ ستاله بچینید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اشک تو چشام جمع شد که یکی اون سر دنیا منتظرمه
> 
> 
> 
> =))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Hellish

:Yahoo (4): woooooooooooow

به قیافه تاپیک نمیومد اینقدر طرفدار پیدا کنه

دگ هیچکیو از ظاهر نمیشه شناخت :Yahoo (4): مارمولک

----------


## mohammad1397

حاشیه بزرگ تراینه که به یه روزتایپیک26صفحه جلورفته ودرباره همچین موضوعی همه دارن نظرمیدن

----------


## hamid_MhD

> خودمم نمي دونم شايد اين باشه؟؟


مگ چیزه دیگ هم میشه؟!

----------


## -AMiN-

> چه قشنگ تصور سازی کردی داداچ.
> ای کاش نویسنده میشدی صننعت نویسندگی رو رونق میدادی


*داداچ مایه توش نیس 
فلا که داریم تاپیک این بنده خدارو رونق میدیم 
*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> woooooooooooow
> 
> به قیافه تاپیک نمیومد اینقدر طرفدار پیدا کنه
> 
> دگ هیچکیو از ظاهر نمیشه شناختمارمولک


خداوند دهن ما را مورد عنایت قرار دهد از بس که گلواژه گفتیم

----------


## hamid_MhD

ما بریم بخوابییم شبوت شیک میک 
درس بخونیییییید خداسعدی :Yahoo (16):

----------


## laleh74

> 


woooow :Yahoo (79): 

فرودگاه منتظرم باش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> والله اگه به منه که این
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BLGfVXwB...na__alam&hl=en


ینی ... به سلیقتون ... به امیر میگم بزنه یجاییت شاید سلیقت درست بشه  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mahya14

عشق یه طرفه به درد نمیخوره عشق دو طرفه ارزش داره هر کاری بکنی. مشکل اینه که شما الان عاشق نشدی هوس هم نیست. یه فاز گذراست که خارجکی ها بهش میگن crush. پس بی خیال بشین درستو بخون!

----------


## Mr.mTf

> ینی ... به سلیقتون ... به امیر میگم بزنه یجاییت شاید سلیقت درست بشه


اقا من امش این همه اسپم دادم...قربون دستت هماهنگ کن اخراج کنن منو 
تا عبرتی بشم برای دیگران

----------


## reza__sh

> از سیبیل قویتر نیس
> 
> راهکار دیگه ای نیس..متاسفانه شما رتبه برتر نمیشی ولی موفق خواهی شد یه پسر خوبو تور کنی.
> تبریک میگم


ابرو هم موثره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اقا من امش این همه اسپم دادم...قربون دستت هماهنگ کن اخراج کنن منو 
> تا عبرتی بشم برای دیگران


طوری نیس دادا . تاپیک ب زودی منتقل میشه بخش سرگرمی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AMiN-

این همه چرت گفتیم دو کلمه درست بگیم*شب هشتم محرمه شب حضرت علی اکبر ع جوان امام حسین ع 
ایشالا به حق همین حضرت همه ما به ارزوهامون برسیم استارتر هم بهترین راه و انتخاب کنه
اللهم صل علی محمد و آل محمد
*

----------


## Mr.mTf

> طوری نیس دادا . تاپیک ب زودی منتقل میشه بخش سرگرمی


اینهمه اسپم دادم اکنتم حذف شه...راهی نداره؟؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza__sh

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKcznfoB...na__alam&hl=en
دیگه قبول کنین قشنگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> این همه چرت گفتیم دو کلمه درست بگیم*شب هشتم محرمه شب حضرت علی اکبر ع جوان امام حسین ع 
> ایشالا به حق همین حضرت همه ما به ارزوهامون برسیم استارتر هم بهترین راه و انتخاب کنه
> اللهم صل علی محمد و آل محمد
> *

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

چشم مدیرانو دور دیدین که این همه اسپم دادین؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## somi

استارتر عزیز اگ باش دوستم بشی اولش الکی میگ منم عاشقتم بعد عوض میشه  :Yahoo (20): همه رابطه ها همینجوری ب فنا میره 
بیخیالش شو اگ یکی پیدا بشه ک عاشقت باشه خودش میاد سراغت
از کجا معلوم این طرف اصلا خودش دوسدختر نداره؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKcznfoB...na__alam&hl=en
> دیگه قبول کنین قشنگه


این بچست قبول نیس . همه بچه ها رو  دوس دارن !
سلیقت داغونه دادا ...

----------


## laleh74

> این بچست قبول نیس . همه بچه ها رو  دوس دارن !
> سلیقت داغونه دادا ...

----------


## reza__sh

> این بچست قبول نیس . همه بچه ها رو  دوس دارن !
> سلیقت داغونه دادا ...


به ...م  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hellish

*اقا عکس این بچه رو دادین من عاشقش شدم

و این عشق یک طرفه هست

به نظرتون الان موقع کنکور هم هست برای اینکه فراموشش کنم برم سمت درسم چیکار کنم؟

دوستان متخصص راهنمایی کنن
*

----------


## reza__sh

> *اقا عکس این بچه رو دادین من عاشقش شدم
> 
> و این عشق یک طرفه هست
> 
> به نظرتون الان موقع کنکور هم هست برای اینکه فراموشش کنم برم سمت درسم چیکار کنم؟
> 
> دوستان متخصص راهنمایی کنن
> *


اون که دختر بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## h.m2010

شما که خودت می دونی که باید بری درس بخونی  تا به یه جایی برسی  بعد اون طرف  بیاد بگیرتت چرا نشستی هی به نصیحت گوش می دی و جواب  تاپیک می دی  برو بشین درستو بخون دیگه 
آقا من یه سوال درسی پرسیدم یه بار  هیچ کس جواب منو نداد 
 ترک تحصیل کردم 
چه برسه به 29 صفحه  جواب

----------


## ayl

بچه ها من جواب سوالم گرفتما  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## -AMiN-

> *اقا عکس این بچه رو دادین من عاشقش شدم
> 
> و این عشق یک طرفه هست
> 
> به نظرتون الان موقع کنکور هم هست برای اینکه فراموشش کنم برم سمت درسم چیکار کنم؟
> 
> دوستان متخصص راهنمایی کنن
> *


*یه تاپیک چدا بزن اونجا راهنمایی های لازم رو من و بقیه اساتید میکنیم 
تازه دی وی دی های کنکور اسان است هم فردا در این مورد منتشر میشه*  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): *
*

----------


## Hellish

> اون که دختر بود



*با این جملـت یک لَحظه حِس کردم کورَم و عکسو ندیدم

ک تو اینجوری گفتی دختر بود!!**

میدونَم دختر بود خیلیوم خوشگل بود
*

----------


## ayl

شلوغ کنید میگم تاپیکو ببندن خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Hellish

> *یه تاپیک چدا بزن اونجا راهنمایی های لازم رو من و بقیه اساتید میکنیم 
> تازه دی وی دی های کنکور اسان است هم فردا در این مورد منتشر میشه*


*
کنـکور آسان است خوب نی...جآست آفبا*

----------


## Hellish

> بچه ها من جواب سوالم گرفتما


*
شَبی صابخونه هایی حَرف میزنی که میخوان مهمون کَنه رو بیرون کُنن

تاپیـک بیت الماله...بیرونَ نمیریم...*

----------


## reza__sh

بچه ها ما که به 30 رسوندیمش یه همتی بکنین به 100 برسه جای دوری نمیره نفری 10-20 تا اسپم افرین ببینم چیکار میکنی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ShahabM

> شلوغ کنید میگم تاپیکو ببندن خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


ولشون کن بذار بمونن 
تازه داره بحث داغ میشه

ادامه بدید

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام
> اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟


یعنی برو تا با مگس کش نزدمت :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ayl

> ولشون کن بذار بمونن 
> تازه داره بحث داغ میشه
> 
> ادامه بدید


میگم راجع به اینکه موقع کنکور زیاد نخوابیم چکار کنیم؟

----------


## ShahabM

> *بَرادر...اُستاد...دوستِ عزیز
> 
> خوآستم جو عوض شه  یه مِزاحی کردم
> 
> چِرا مسئله رو ب ی ن ا م و س ی میکنی
> 
> دُرست صُحبت کن...
> 
> عِفت کلام داشته باش...
> ...


یه سوال، چرا خط شما اینطوریه؟ همه حرکت ها رو گذاشتید، مثل عربی!

----------


## -AMiN-

> میگم راجع به اینکه موقع کنکور زیاد نخوابیم چکار کنیم؟


میگما همشیره میخوای کلا یه تاپیک بزن به اسم مشکلات یک کنکوری  :Yahoo (21): 
اونجا من و بقیه اساتید همراه با دی وی دی های اموزشی افبا کنکور اسان است همراه با مشاوره اقای افشار در خدمتیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hellish

> یه سوال، چرا خط شما اینطوریه؟ همه حرکت ها رو گذاشتید، مثل عربی!


*
کُلن من هنوزَم تو حــــــــال و هَوای اول دَبستانم

یادتون نیست؟ اَ اِ اُ میذاشتــــــــــــــــیم رو حرفا*

----------


## ayl

> میگما همشیره میخوای کلا یه تاپیک بزن به اسم مشکلات یک کنکوری 
> اونجا من و بقیه اساتید همراه با دی وی دی های اموزشی افبا کنکور اسان است همراه با مشاوره اقای افشار در خدمتیم


گفتم اینا که بحث میکنن، حداقل بحث مفید کنن

----------


## RainBow

> سلام
> اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟



#تسلیت

----------


## Hellish

> میگما همشیره میخوای کلا یه تاپیک بزن به اسم مشکلات یک کنکوری 
> اونجا من و بقیه اساتید همراه با دی وی دی های اموزشی افبا کنکور اسان است همراه با مشاوره اقای افشار در خدمتیم


* ینـــــی این از اون جُمله هاست که باید با آب طلا نوشت روی تابلو زَد سر دره سایت*

----------


## ShahabM

> *
> کُلن من هنوزَم تو حــــــــال و هَوای اول دَبستانم
> 
> یادتون نیست؟ اَ اِ اُ میذاشتــــــــــــــــیم رو حرفا*


خب چطور اینا رو می نویسید؟! نرم افزار کیبورد مخصوص نصب کردید؟

پ.ن: من شدیدا کنجکاوم رو این مطلب😁

----------


## ShahabM

> میگم راجع به اینکه موقع کنکور زیاد نخوابیم چکار کنیم؟


مگه شما چقدر میخوابی توو شبانه روز؟ ۸ ساعت؟

----------


## ayl

> مگه شما چقدر میخوابی توو شبانه روز؟ ۸ ساعت؟


14ساعت

----------


## ayl

> خب چطور اینا رو می نویسید؟! نرم افزار کیبورد مخصوص نصب کردید؟
> 
> پ.ن: من شدیدا کنجکاوم رو این مطلب������


دکمه shiftنگه دار، بعد حروف الفبارو امتحان کن، پیداشون میکنی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> 14ساعت


14 ساعت فقط خواب یا خواب + استندبای موندن تو رخت خواب ؟

----------


## ShahabM

> 14ساعت


بله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! ۱۴ سااااااااااعتتتتتت؟

----------


## reza__sh

> 14ساعت


به نیت 14 معصومه دیگه؟؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Hellish

*یه سِرچ بزنی تو گوگل *روش حرکت گذاری روی نوشته ها* میاد

ولی خب از اونجایی که خیلی اخلاقم ورزشیه خودم چند تا رو میگم بهت

shift+ش=فتحه

shift+س=ضمه

shift+ی=کسره*

----------


## ayl

> 14 ساعت فقط خواب یا خواب + استندبای موندن تو رخت خواب ؟


10 ساعت خواب، 4ساعت استندبای

----------


## -AMiN-

> * ینـــــی این از اون جُمله هاست که باید با آب طلا نوشت روی تابلو زَد سر دره سایت*


به امید خدا که بن نمیشم با این همه اسپم  :Yahoo (20): *
*

----------


## ShahabM

> دکمه shiftنگه دار، بعد حروف الفبارو امتحان کن، پیداشون میکنی


اون با سیستمه
برا تبلت و گوشی می پرسم

----------


## Hellish

> اون با سیستمه
> برا تبلت و گوشی می پرسم


*تبلت و گوشی رو من خودم بلد نیستم

شرمنده اخلاقه ورزشیت
*

----------


## ShahabM

> *یه سِرچ بزنی تو گوگل *روش حرکت گذاری روی نوشته ها* میاد
> 
> ولی خب از اونجایی که خیلی اخلاقم ورزشیه خودم چند تا رو میگم بهت
> 
> shift+ش=فتحه
> 
> shift+س=ضمه
> 
> shift+ی=کسره*


اونا رو بلدم
فکر کردم با گوشی و تبلت می نویسید که پرسیدم.
در هر حال ممنون بابت جواب.

----------


## After4Ever

مثل یک گرداب می مونه
هر چی بیشتر فک کنی
فک می کنی بیشتر بهش وابسته ای
الکی خودت رو درگیر نکن

----------


## ayl

> اون با سیستمه
> برا تبلت و گوشی می پرسم


خودشم گفت شیفت دیگه، نمیدونم امتحان نکردم

----------


## ayl

بچه ها تاپیک درسی هم زدم اینجوری حمایت کنید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## After4Ever

من خودم اگه در ایام کنکورم پاکترین زنه دنیا (حضرت مریم) هم بیاد روی زمین وقتم رو براش هدر نمیدم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ShahabM

> 10 ساعت خواب، 4ساعت استندبای


تغییر دادن عادات خواب دشواره و زمانبر، اما در مورد شما کاملا ضروریه.
شما کم کم باید اول حالت استندبای رو از بین ببرید سپس ساعت خواب اصلی رو هم کمتر کنید و به حدود ۸ تا ۹ ساعت برسونید.

در کل بنده ساعت خوابم همیشه همین ۸ ساعت بوده و به همین دلیل نیازی به تغییر عادت نداشتم و این مورد رو تجربه نکرده ام. دوستانی که این مشکل رو تجربه کرده اند بهتر میتونن راهنمایی تون کنند.

----------


## Behnam10

@  

دوست عزیز شما که سوالت بودچند درصد افراد کنکور تجربی سیاهی لشکرن !!!!!
این تاپیک رو ببین و بصورت یه نمونه در جامعه قرار بده !!
البته بعضی از رفقا خودم هم در این تاپیک شرکت کردند که جزو نابغه های کنکور هستند و درس خون (بی اغراق میگم !!) اما اونایی که اسپم میدن 100درصد اون جمع سیاه لشکرن !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> 10 ساعت خواب، 4ساعت استندبای


10 ساعت خواب بد نیس ولی خدایی 4 ساعت استندبای زیاده دیگه ... چه خبره مگه ؟1 ساعت بسه برا رفع خستگی (  :Yahoo (21):  )... فعلا رو همون 4 ساعت کار کنید ...

----------


## ayl

> *pouyasadeghi*
> دوست عزیز شما که سوالت بودچند درصد افراد کنکور تجربی سیاهی لشکرن !!!!!
> این تاپیک رو ببین و بصورت یه نمونه در جامعه قرار بده !!
> البته بعضی از رفقا خودم هم در این تاپیک شرکت کردند که جزو نابغه های کنکور هستند و درس خون (بی اغراق میگم !!) اما اونایی که اسپم میدن 100درصد اون جمع سیاه لشکرن !


پارسال شب کنکور گروه چت کنکوریا همه داشتن راجع به چیزای بیربط حرف میزدن

من پرسیدم روشی برای ریاضیات بلدید
یکی گفت من یه روش بلدم به جای اینکه چندتا عدد چندبار با هم جمع کنی اون عدد را ضربدره تعداد دفعات تکرار میکنی
یعنی شب کنکور هم اینقدر بیخیال بودن  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## yasintabriz

33 صفحه رو چطور بخونم دقیقن؟ @reza__sh میشه مختصر بگی چه چیزای خنده داری گفته شده؟
فقط با سارا کاری نداشته باشین اون الگوی منه. من تو زندگی 2 تا الگو دارم یکی همتی یکی هم یه نفر دیگه که شاگرد داروغست(ترجمه تحت اللفظی)

----------


## Behnam10

> پارسال شب کنکور گروه چت کنکوریا همه داشتن راجع به چیزای بیربط حرف میزدن
> 
> من پرسیدم روشی برای ریاضیات بلدید
> یکی گفت من یه روش بلدم به جای اینکه چندتا عدد چندبار با هم جمع کنی اون عدد را ضربدره تعداد دفعات تکرار میکنی
> یعنی شب کنکور هم اینقدر بیخیال بودن


خیلی ها اینطورن خوشبختانه  !!!
یه جمله ی معروف هست :
رقیب کمتر = درصد قبولی بیشتر :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ayl

میگم 10 ساعت یا 16 ساعت درس خوندن تاثیر داره؟ یعنی میشه گفت اونایی که 16 ساعت درس میخونن الزاما موفق تر از 10ساعتیان؟

----------


## reza__sh

> 33 صفحه رو چطور بخونم دقیقن؟ @reza__sh میشه مختصر بگی چه چیزای خنده داری گفته شده؟
> فقط با سارا کاری نداشته باشین اون الگوی منه. من تو زندگی 2 تا الگو دارم یکی همتی یکی هم یه نفر دیگه که شاگرد داروغست(ترجمه تحت اللفظی)


شبی یه صفحه اش رو بخون تو یه ماه تموم میشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
همه چی توش هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## reza__sh

> میگم 10 ساعت یا 16 ساعت درس خوندن تاثیر داره؟ یعنی میشه گفت اونایی که 16 ساعت درس میخونن الزاما موفق تر از 10ساعتیان؟


بلی سوال بعدی وقت رو نگیرید لطفا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ayl

> بلی سوال بعدی وقت رو نگیرید لطفا


اونایی که خیلی زود شروع میکنن چندماه مونده به کنکور جمع بندیشونم تموم میشه خسته میشن؟

----------


## After4Ever

16 ساعتی که همش دنبال عشق و عاشقی باشه ارزش نداره


راستی من یادم نبود دخترید پس بجای واژه ی مریم از یوسف استفاده باید کرد

----------


## laleh74

> میگم 10 ساعت یا 16 ساعت درس خوندن تاثیر داره؟ یعنی میشه گفت اونایی که 16 ساعت درس میخونن الزاما موفق تر از 10ساعتیان؟


اصـــــــــــــــــــــــ  لا

شاید اونی که 16ساعت میخونه مفید نیس و تمرکزش از کسی که 7ساعت میخونه کمتره

برای هزارمین بار :

کمیت در کنار کیفیت مهم است.
کیفیت رو فدای کمیت نکن.



ناراحتم تاپیکبه حاشیه کشونده شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ayl

> 16 ساعتی که همش دنبال عشق و عاشقی باشه ارزش نداره
> 
> 
> راستی من یادم نبود دخترید پس بجای واژه ی مریم از یوسف استفاده باید کرد


یه دوروزه همش عکساش نگاه میکنم ، گفتم شاید عاشقش شده باشم تا حاد نشده رفع بشه کلا بزارمش کنار این چندماه

اگه دنبالش بودم که برای رفعش این تاپیک نمیزدم

----------


## After4Ever

شما دخترید خیلی راحت تر می تونید از وابستگی نجات بدید خودتون رو
ولی اگه وابسته بشید دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد
پس زودتر نجات بده خودت رو :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ayl

من رفتم، ولی شما به بحثاتون ادامه بدید
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ShahabM

> میگم 10 ساعت یا 16 ساعت درس خوندن تاثیر داره؟ یعنی میشه گفت اونایی که 16 ساعت درس میخونن الزاما موفق تر از 10ساعتیان؟


بنده امسال کنکور داشتم. پارسال عین خیالم نبود. اصلا به کنکور بها ندادم. همش توو اینترنت می چرخیدم. هر چی بهم میگفتن برو بشین سر درست، گوش نکردم. با خودم می گفتم میذارم ماه های آخر میخونم و .... تازه من عاشق هم نبودم! فقط تنبلی کردم.
آخرش وقتی نتیجه رتبه ها اومد بیچاره شدم. تازه من رشته ام ریاضی بود و کنکور ریاضی دادم، وای به حالم اگر تجربی بودم.
پس این نصیحت برادرانه رو از بنده حقیر داشته باشید:
اگر دوست دارید زمانی که نتیجه کنکورشون میاد به جای اشک ناراحتی، اشک شوق توو نگاهتون جمع بشه، اگه دوست ندارید تابستون بعد کنکورشون جهنم بشه، اگه دوست ندارید بعد از کنکور حسرت روزایی که هرگز برنمی گردند رو بخورید، اگه دوست ندارید طعه تلخ سرکوفت های اطرافیان و خدای ناکرده خانواده تون رو بچشید، این حاشیه ها و اینترنت و عاشقی و ... رو ول کنید، بچسبید به درستون.
از همین فردا اینترنت رو جمع کنید، گوشی و تبلت رو جمع کنید، عشق و ... رو بگذارید به وقتش (نمیگم بگذارید کنار، بلکه فعلا بهش فکر نکنید و موکولش کنید به بعد از کنکور)، اگر میخواهید موفق باشید.
اما اگر اینکار رو نکنید، روزی میرسه که به خودتون لعنت می فرستید که چرا زودتر به فکر نیفتادید، چرا اصلا عاشق شدید ، و کلی چرا های دیگه.
پس خواهشا فکر همه چیز رو به جز درس از سرتون بیرون کنید. میدونم سخته اما شدنیه ‌و اگر یک هفته فقط این کارها رو انجام بدید کاملا عادت میکنید.

ببخشید اگه جسارت کردم.

----------


## ayl

> بنده امسال کنکور داشتم. پارسال عین خیالم نبود. اصلا به کنکور بها ندادم. همش توو اینترنت می چرخیدم. هر چی بهم میگفتن برو بشین سر درست، گوش نکردم. با خودم می گفتم میذارم ماه های آخر میخونم و .... تازه من عاشق هم نبودم! فقط تنبلی کردم.
> آخرش وقتی نتیجه رتبه ها اومد بیچاره شدم. تازه من رشته ام ریاضی بود و کنکور ریاضی دادم، وای به حالم اگر تجربی بودم.
> پس این نصیحت برادرانه رو از بنده حقیر داشته باشید:
> اگر دوست دارید زمانی که نتیجه کنکورشون میاد به جای اشک ناراحتی، اشک شوق توو نگاهتون جمع بشه، اگه دوست ندارید تابشتون بعد کنکورشون جهنم بشه، اگه دوست ندارید بعد از کنکور حسرت روزایی که هرگز برنمی گردم رو بخورید، اگه دوست ندارید طعه تلخ سرکوفت های اطرافیان و خدای ناکرده خانواده تون رو بچشید، این حاشیه ها و اینترنت و عاشقی و ... رو ول کنید، بچسبید به درستون.
> از همین فردا اینترنت رو جمع کنید، گوشی و تبلت رو جمع کنید، عشق و ... رو بگذارید به وقتش (نمیگم بگذارید کنار، بلکه فعلا بهش فکر نکنید و موکولش کنید به بعد از کنکور)، اگر میخواهید موفق باشید.
> اما اگر اینکار نکنید، روزی میرسه که به خودتون لعنت می فرستید که چرا زودتر به فکر نیفتادید، چرا اصلا عاشق شدید ، و کلی چرا های دیگه.
> پس خواهشا فکر همه چیز رو به جز درس از سرتون بیرون کنید. میدونم سخته اما شدنیه ‌و اگر یک هفته فقط این کارها رو انجام بدید کاملا عادت میکنید.
> 
> ببخشید اگه جسارت کردم.


ممنون، مفید بود

----------


## Lyanna

خواهران و برادران گرامی سپاس با این بحث بسیار پرمحتوا!!!! :Yahoo (4): بسیار شاد شدیم!!!!اجرتون با خدا.دوست گرامی شما هم برو چهارتا فیلم ببین دوتا کتاب بخون یه لیوان شیر بخور به مدد الهی از سرت میوفته :Yahoo (4): باشد که رستگار شوی.

----------


## Tenergy

> اون با سیستمه
> برا تبلت و گوشی می پرسم


کیبورد گوگل رو نصب کن

----------


## کیمیا1378

خواهرم پس از سخنان ارزنده بسیار ایا بیخی عشق شده اید؟!!!
اگر هنوز عاشقید 













...میکنی اصلا عاشق باشی 34 صفحه تاپیک الکی که نیست ارشاد شو دیگه

هرجا سخن از مطالب غیر درسیست نام دانش اموزان ایران زمین میدرخشد

----------


## legendmat

> ممنون، مفید بود


سلام

اول مطمئن شو عاشقی بعد منطقی فکرکن. منطقیش اینه که این عشقه اگه واقعی باشه مقدسه و قابل احترام ولی فعلا نون آب نمیشه. پس درستو بخون و فکر بقای خودت باش چون اگه سستی کنی مجبوری یکسال از عمرتو هدر بدی پشت کنکور و همچنین طرف مقابل شاید اصلا فکرش جایه دیگه باشه و شمارو نخواد. پس نتیجه میگیری فعلا عشق آپشناله و چیزی که از دست میره زمان مطالعه کنکور شماست که یه چیز جبری هستش و جبران ناپذیره همچنین مثل پسره نیست که تورو نخواد بلکه درس بخونی توش موفق میشی و میری دانشگاه. بعد نتایج هم میتونی پروژه پسره رو شروع کنی.

امیدوارم منظورمو رسونده باشم. یاعلی

----------


## Ali.psy

*ماشالا بحث غیر درسی شد و 34 صفحه چه خبره...متخصصم که زیاده  خبره ان

با این عشقا فقط عقل ادم میتونه جوابگو باشه اگه فرمان بدی عشق چیه و...قطعا موفق تری شاید توضیح چرتی باشه ولی در بیان ساده همینه...فکر کن حتما بهش ببین چن چندی؟

با عشق و....چیزی درست نمیشه در این زمانی که هستی...فقط اتلاف وقته...هدفت مهم تر از این چیزاس*

----------


## MH_220

عنوان این مطلب خودش گویای همه چیز هست ... 

حاشیه بزرگ  :Yahoo (113): 

بزار کنار بابا ... 

اون طرف عین خیالش نیست که شما عاشقی یا نه ... 

سال دیگه میفهمی با این کار فقط زندگیه خودت تباه شد ... 

بشین سر درست خواهر من عین خیالت هم نباشه ... به جای فکر کردن به این چیزا به ایندت فکر کن ... به اینکه واسه یه حس که معلوم نیست واقعی باشه یا نه باید با احساسات مادر پدرت در تابستون 96 بازی کنی !!

هیچ چیز ارزش اینو نداره که مادر و پدرت اخر سال بعد اعلام نتایج بهت بگن چیکار کردی دخترم و بعد تو بگی گند زدم !! اون موقع حال خودمون به درک حال مادر و پدرمون بیشتر خراب میشه

حالا خود دانی ... 

حقیقتش اینه اونایی موفق میشن که حاشیه رو از خودشون دور میکنن ... چطوری ؟ با هدف ! 
میدونن تمام هدفشون اینه که مثلا پزشک بشن ... و میدونن با ده ماه تلاش کردن به هدفشون میرسن ... فقط ده ماه 

پس هر چیزی رو فدای اون میکنن ...  :Yahoo (83): 

 :Yahoo (79):

----------


## s-1998

> برای اینکه به اون برسم هم باید تحصیلاتم بالا باشه، آخه اون تحصیلاتش بالاست
> پس لازمه ی رسیدن بهش هم اینه که چندماه بهش فکر نکنم و خوب درسم بخونم، بزارم این چیزا واسه بعد کنکور
> اما چجوری؟


سلام..
ببخشید تعداد کامنت ها زیاد بود همشو نخوندم[emoji4] 


فکر کنم مشکلات اینه که میخوای اول فراموشش کنی بعد درس بخونی..
در حالی که قضیه برعکس هست..
تو شروع کن به درس خوندن و ازمون دادن،
بعد از یه مدت به طور ناخودآگاه اینقدر ذهنت درگیری جدید درسی پیدا کرده که دیگه بهش فکر نمیکنه
صرفا کافیه شروع کنی



Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## zaban

اینهمه کیس مناسب هست برای عاشقی
مثل زبان،ریاضی ،شیمی و ... حق دارید عاشق بشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## moazami

> سلام
> اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟


خیلی کامنتای بچه ها باحال بود واقعا توی تایم استراحت روحم شاد شد فکر کنم به اندازه 2 سه ساعت انرژی درس خوندن گرفتم :Yahoo (111): 

خب شما که خودتون میدونید این یه حاشیه بزرگه ولی ...

اول اینو بگم پسرا از دخترایی خوششون میاد که سنگین باشن و از دخترایی که میرن سمتشون اصلا خوششون نمیاد! بنابراین شما اگه بهش بگید یا خودتونو بهش بچسبونید هم یه شکست عشقی میخورید هم کنکورتون میره هوا!!
دوم اینکه دوران جوانی و ... پس ممکنه عشق نباشه!  و فرصتی هم برای آزمون و خطا ندارید و به خاطر یه ماه کم کاری ممکنه یه سال پشت کنکور بمونید. 
پس بهتره ...

----------


## mobin9898

تو میتونی همون عاشقی رو بکنی انگیزه  :Yahoo (4):  اگه بدونی درست ازش استفاده کنی  :Yahoo (4):  عشق چیزه مقدسیه دوستان مسخره بازی نیست پس جدی باشین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lullaby

*یا ابرفرض 35 صفحه
یا خدا ااااا*

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> اگه تو این ایام عاشق شدیم چکار کنیم؟


عنوان تاپیک جالب بود...
ماشالله 35 تا هم شده!!!

نظر من :
اگه دو طرفه بود و ارزششو داشت طرف نه نگو... :Yahoo (100):

----------


## moazami

> *یا ابرفرض 35 صفحه
> یا خدا ااااا*


من نزدیک نصفشو خوندم واقعا بحث جالبی بود :Yahoo (20): 
امیدوارم یه 40 50صفحه دیگه هم اضافه شه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط moazami


من نزدیک نصفشو خوندم واقعا بحث جالبی بود
امیدوارم یه 40 50صفحه دیگه هم اضافه شه


مطمءن باش از تاپیک رتبه های برتر هم بیشتر میشه*

----------


## Heisenberg1997

ای کاش بحثای درسی هم اینجوری ازشون استقبال ب عمل میومد :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (114):

----------

